
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (May 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.<p>YC Work at a Startup Career Expo, June 29: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo</a>
======
jbotz
Location: Somewhere in the Atlantic Rainforest, Bahia, Brazil

Remote: Yes, quite

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Skills: DevOps, reliability engineering, Linux system admin, SQL db admin

Technologies: Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Chef

Programming: strong Python, Perl, C, some Ruby, Clojure, Go

Resumé/CV: on request

Email: jurgen at botz.org

A long time ago, in a Silicon Valley far away, I was a hotshot IT/Ops
engineer, manager, and even director, at several high-profile startups. Then I
moved to Brazil and here I've been planting trees and raising chickens and
practicing permaculture. I did keep a toe in tech and I have a really good
Internet connection thanks to a 20m antenna tower I built myself. Now I have
"saudade" for being a hacker, and I also need an income. So I've been
polishing up my skills for a while, and I think I'm ready to go!

Although located in Brazil, I am an EU citizen and have an address and bank
account in Germany, which may facilitate hiring.

~~~
holografix
Just to say I enjoyed your story and wish you success and lots of açaí bowls.

------
CiPHPerCoder
Location: Naples, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Java, JavaScript (Node.js and client-side), C#, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FgDjlZCoMgX8yMCn6xsYYXEDy54...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FgDjlZCoMgX8yMCn6xsYYXEDy54sm05e/view)

Email: scott@arciszewski.me

Hi, my name is Scott. I'm a web developer turned application security engineer
with a specialization on cryptography and zero-day vulnerability research.

I wrote the cryptography library that will be securing the next version of the
software that powers over 33% of websites on the Internet. (It's due to be
released next Tuesday, on May 6, 2019.)

I've got plenty of interesting stories from the many technical challenges I've
helped solve. If your tech stack touches PHP, there's a good chance you're
already using security code I wrote.

If you need someone capable of implementing cryptography securely (where
"cryptography" can mean anything from high-level protocols combining existing
primitives, or re-implementing curve25519 field arithmetic in a language that
only has 32-bit signed integers-- without introducing timing side-channels), I
might be that someone. I've done quite a bit of that over the past few years.

~~~
sneak
I can very definitely endorse Scott as a world-class professional.

~~~
DonHopkins
Your very definite endorsement makes me interested in looking at Scott's
resume, but it requires permission to view. (Just curious, I'm not actually
hiring. ;) Unless that's intentional, please make it readable, Scott!

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
The permissions have been fixed. Thanks for the head's up!

------
hydandata
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Preferably no, but might consider for the right team

Willing to relocate: No, but can travel infrequently

Technologies: Go, Python, JavaScript, Common Lisp, SQL, Linux, AWS, Ansible,
Docker.. whatever-you-like except Java/C++/C#, maybe even that for the right
price

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chkhd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chkhd/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chkhd](https://github.com/chkhd) but most of my
stuff is not on GitHub, it is locked behind corporate doors :/

Email: hydan@me.com

I have changed my job title many, many times but have been coding and
mentoring/teaching since minus infinity. Very flexible with both roles and
technology, can get up and running with any tech in matter of days/weeks.

Currently looking for senior dev or other leadership oriented full-time roles
in Prague, will consider remote for the right team, have 7+ years of
experience working fully remotely as dev && team lead.

Can also help you set up shop in Prague. Tech scene is nice, and there are
awesome devs around, plus people from all over Eastern Europe are likely to be
fine with relocating here.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

~~~
detaro
As a happy past attendee, I can vouch for the quality of his workshops. Great
work!

------
tcmb
Technical Product Manager / Scrum Product Owner with 3 years experience and 8
years of software development background.

I'm good at product management and comfortable with some
scripting/deployment/devops stuff as well (what some call 'application
owner'). No pure developer jobs though.

I'm looking for a "Evolutionary/Teal" organization (F. Laloux) that promotes
self-organization, and in general allows for autonomy/mastery/purpose.

No egotistical consumerist reckless products (ecommerce, fintech, real
estate), but something that attempts to be part of the solution, not the
problem (the problem being humans exploiting the earth and their fellow
citizens and living against their environment instead of with it).

    
    
      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZR9GL3Wwu6NEd8oz2aAiSV_-lM4c28vj/view?usp=sharing
      Email: flo at t21n dot net

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota or Clearwater

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: W central or SW Fla

Technologies: New product development: Embedded/firmware/bare metal or
FreeRTOS and *nix/RF/crypto/; Kinetis KE Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4
SOC, ST's M4 ARMs, Microchip dsPIC; realtime; IAR, MCUXpresso and MPLAB-X IDE;
Embedded FreeBSD; Embedded Linux on Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837, gcc, gdb;
clang; UML; debugging development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server;
grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power
line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; LoRA; storage scopes;
visual studio; c#; Java w/Android Studio; GNSS; NEMA cybersecurity council.
Licensed attorney & pilot (ASEL/IA); amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
llamataboot
Seeking Work | 5 year+ backend/fullstack web dev (Ruby/Rails mostly, but open
to new stacks)

Location: Midwest US/occasionally Europe (US Citizen with EU work permit)

Remote: Only looking for remote work at this time

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, API design, API integrations, TDD/BDD, enough React
to fill in for your FE dev for a week or two, but not forever

Learning: Elixir, Elm, open to new stacks.

resume: [https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1](https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1)

li:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/)

github: [https://www.github.com/estiens](https://www.github.com/estiens)

\--

Researcher turned social worker turned software engineer. Proficient with Ruby
(Rails/Sinatra), JS, API design, TDD/BDD. Know my way around devops with
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Heroku, etc. CI/CD.

Looking for opportunities with organizations and companies that are mission-
driven and trying to address a social problem somehow. Have had side projects
on the front page of HN and led year+ long development projects doing a fair
amount of project management and mentoring along with coding. Can write a mean
user story or manage your stakeholder interview analysis as well as helping
your junior devs know when to use service objects.

------
dangban
You _temporarily need (during summer only)_ : either 1) a professional
academic to work with your AI team to produce published research, or 2) a
professional academic to develop tools and curricula to "teach" AI to a non-
STEM audience.

    
    
      Location: Anywhere / Remote
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Temporarily only
      Technologies: AI, Python, R, JavaScript, PHP, SQL.
      Email: ProfSummerGig@gmail.com
    

Résumé/CV: Looking for a Summer Gig near warm surfing water: Not looking for a
permanent job (am a tenured full professor at a university in the mid-west). I
get summers off. Have studied AI via Andrew Ng's MOOC. The goal is to work
with an AI team and publish peer-reviewed journal papers. I don't need pay.
Preference will be given to offers involving: " _enough room to lay my
sleeping bag plus access to a kitchen & bathroom_ \-- near the beach in SoCal
or Florida or some such". 46 years old, born in India, U.S. citizen, language
learner (basic Spanish, basic French, proficient Hindi), good cook, surfer,
very active and into fitness. TEDx speaker. _One of my interests would be:
"teaching" AI to a non-STEM audience._

~~~
171243
Wow, I'm sure you're going to get snatched up quick. Best of luck.

~~~
DonHopkins
He sure has an interesting story and great priorities! I also wish you best of
luck and lots of fun, düde!

PS: Please talk to Brian Harvey and Ken Kahn about Snap! and ecraft2learn, if
you like teaching AI to kids! The surfing's not great in Berkeley, but you'll
love Santa Cruz!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18497830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18497830)

[https://snap.berkeley.edu/](https://snap.berkeley.edu/)

[https://ecraft2learn.github.io/ai/](https://ecraft2learn.github.io/ai/)

~~~
dangban
Thanks bro.

------
lucasch
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Potentially.

Technologies: golang, python, javascript, aws, docker, virtualization, LXC,
KVM, edge computing

Résumé/CV:
[https://lucasch.dev/pdf/lucas_chaufournier_resume.pdf](https://lucasch.dev/pdf/lucas_chaufournier_resume.pdf)

Website: [https://lucasch.dev/](https://lucasch.dev/)

Email: lucaschaufournier@gmail.com ===

Currently looking for roles in the Washington, DC area. I'm leaving my Phd
program, where I focused on research in Edge Computing and distributed
systems, to find a role that has more of a direct impact in the world. Looking
for exciting new roles that allow me to intersect my knowledge of tech with my
creative side while also interacting with people! I like to wear many hats and
be thrown into where I'm needed. My background is in systems and cloud
computing but I am always eager to learn new technologies on the fly. I am a
quick learner with a researchers mind.

------
adamnemecek
Location: Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

I don't just write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in other
scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups have
hired me to implement their core products. If I don't know something, I find
the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished solution.

Skills: application development, operating system internals (nix, macOS,
Windows), GPU programming, low latency networking, DSP, numerics, databases,
high performance computation, data visualization, machine learning, computer
vision, robotics, visualization

Languages, Frameworks & Platforms: Rust, Julia, C, C++, Swift, Metal,
AVFoundation, TensorFlow, Objective-C, Python, JVM (Java, Kotlin) Javascript,
TypeScript, Ruby

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)

Currently I'm working on [http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io) but I'm available
for interesting work.

Contact: my user name at gmail dot com

Education: A.B. in CS from Harvard

Open source contributions:
[https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek)

* core team member of AudioKit

* contributor to nalgebra ([https://github.com/rustsim/nalgebra](https://github.com/rustsim/nalgebra))

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AI/ML, Machine Learning, Python, R, HTML/CSS/JS, Mathematics,
Quantitative Finance, Cryptography, Data Science

Resume:
[https://github.com/odomojuli/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/odomojuli/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: odomo.juli@gmail.com

Social: @odomojuli

Creative Technologist and Experimental Designer.

I consult. I contract.

I break things. I make things look and feel nice. I generate value through
automated solutions that scale.

Mathematician specialized in problem solving, research and development. I love
prototyping new products and writing good documentation. Can market, sell,
pitch, hire, fit, manage, invest and run a company. Most importantly, I can
study and teach what I know how to do.

Founder. Started two startups. Worked at 5 total.

I'm a trans woman of color and a Bay Area native. My mom's a motherboard and
my dad's a modem.

Feel free to reach out to me on any platform for a call or meeting - or just
to chat about anything.

------
akavel
Location: EU (Kraków, Poland)

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies — languages: Go / Golang (expert), C & C++ (strong experience,
but currently preferring read-only use), Lua, Nim, Elm, SQL (PostgreSQL,
MSSQL, SQLite), Nix, some x86 Assembly, some C#, basic JS/HTML/CSS, basic
Rust, basic Python, basic OCaml, & more (polyglot programmer)

Technologies — other: Docker, Linux & bash, Windows & WinAPI & (D)COM, Git,
Ansible & SaltStack, distributed systems (incl. networking,
concurrency/parallelism), binary protocols / formats, & more

Résumé/CV: on demand; basic overview:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mateuszczaplinski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mateuszczaplinski/)

GitHub FOSS projects: [https://github.com/akavel](https://github.com/akavel)
(HN Top 1 achievement:
[https://github.com/akavel/up](https://github.com/akavel/up))

Email: czapkofan@gmail.com (other contact:
[https://keybase.io/akavel](https://keybase.io/akavel))

Please don't contact me with offers related to: Ads, FinTech, Gambling, User
tracking, Bitcoin.

\--

Go language expert (contributor). Longtime experience with C & C++ (first
languages) — I understand them well, however prefer not to write in them
unless absolutely necessary (because UB etc.) Experience with distributed
systems, concurrency/parallelism. The domain I'm working in is important to
me, I especially like / am motivated doing stuff that helps people / improves
their lives / advances the wellbeing of humanity (can be indirectly).

Possibility of part-time (4/5) employment is a plus.

------
obmelvin
Location: Anywhere US, currently San Diego, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6+), React, Next.js, MongoDB, Redux, Node.js,
Python, CSS/SCSS, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://storage.googleapis.com/obmelvin.com/obmelvin-
resume....](https://storage.googleapis.com/obmelvin.com/obmelvin-resume.pdf)

Email: obmelvin@gmail.com

I am finishing my MS this month in Computer Science at the University of
Illinois Urbana-Champaign. My research in the Data Driven Design Group has
been focused on interaction mining, which is a new area of Human-Computer
Interaction (HCI) that mines UX insights from mobile app interaction traces.
Through my professional and research experience, I have gained experience
exploring ill defined problems, iterating on system prototypes to accomplish
the desired task, and describing my work in technical writing. Along the way,
I have also built web applications, predominately in React, and refined my
design process.

I was a primary contributor for a paper currently in review that mined Android
interaction traces to create deep application links, links directly to UI
states within an app, and allows users to search for appropriate deep links to
complete a desired task.

My thesis is centered around a user study exploring what information users
consider private in Health or Finance apps. The novelty in my approach is to
post the user redacted screenshots on a repository of Android interaction
traces ([http://eaux.design](http://eaux.design)), which forces participants
to truly evaluate what they consider private. This research direction excited
one of our group's Google collaborators and will be continued by a PhD student
in my lab this summer at Google to inform privacy decisions surrounding the
Fuchsia project.

I am extremely interested in positions with any combination of full stack
engineering, UI/UX/HCI, research, and product.

------
bandzest
Location: Gothenburg, Sweden Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
React, CSS, Sketch, SASS, Javascript, HTML Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/mrjackoliver](https://linkedin.com/in/mrjackoliver)
Email: mrjackolai@gmail.com

I'm a CTO with a specialisation in product design and dev. I tend to fill the
gaps between product, design and dev, and have worked in leadership for the
last two years redefining processes for companies who need to align those
departments. I like to still get my hands dirty with code and design and
stream on Twitch @studiojvla

Looking for something remote that allows me to balance my child (4 months old)
with delivering work for a company that matters.

------
weregoat

      Location: Northern Sweden
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, but only in Scandinavia and *not* Stockholm/Gothebörg/Malmö
      Technologies: Golang, Python, Perl, PHP, Java, C, Unix,Postgresql, Mysql (what I don't know I am wiling to learn)
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/weregoat/cv
      Email: weregoat.forhire@maialinux.org
    

Experienced and versatile IT professional: in over twenty years I have worked
as researcher in medical informatics, software developer, unix system
administrator, security expert in a Swedish bank.

Not interested in front-end development, Microsoft stuff, blockchains,
Adtechs, gambling, another Facebook, and such.

------
seisvelas
Location: Mexico City

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript/Node, AWS, C, Linux (RHCSA cert), Racket

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alejo-
alvarado/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alejo-alvarado/)

Email: aalvarado@thinkful.com

Most of my work experience is developing APIs in Python, JS, and Racket. I
also spent some time a systems programmer in C doing lots of low level stuff
on Linux, and I got my start as a Linux sysadmin.

My ideal right now would be to work part time, remotely, doing anything in
Python or Node. I have a pretty wide range of experience in terms of platforms
and languages, all things adjacent to the aforementioned.

------
prewett
Location: rural California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but can be onsite occasionally)

Technologies: C++, Python, Swift, ObjC, Java, UIKit, OpenGL, Qt, Cocoa/UIKit,
Win32, Linux, macOS/iOS

Résumé/CV:
[http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html](http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html)

Email: prewettg a.t gmail com

I am looking for remote consulting work. I enjoy creating tools that are a joy
to use to create things or to solve problems. My strength is my breadth: I
have worked with the major platforms and languages, and regularly pick up new
languages and APIs. Whether it is a green-field MVC or a million-line code
base, I can be up and productive very quickly.

------
olso
Location: Bratislava, Wien (CET) Remote: Yes or partial on-site

Willing to relocate: No, but can be partial on-site for first two months or so

Technologies: 6+ years worth; Typescript, Javascript, Golang, ReasonML, React,
React Native, WebAssembly, Vue.js, Flow, Backbone.js, WebRTC, Apollo, Relay,
Web Extensions, Node.js, Express.js, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, Human Code
Reviews, Docker, Git, Travis, Jenkins, Web3, Ethereum, Cryptocurrencies, P2P,
Dapp, Dat, ssb, IPFS, DCore

Résumé/CV: [https://olso.space](https://olso.space)

Email: olsansky.martin@gmail.com

------
nmdeadhead
Location: Albuquerque, NM, USA Remote: Yes, please, preferably as a contractor
Willing to relocate: probably not

Technologies: Ruby / Rails since 2006, Really enjoying--but am new to--Rust!,
prior to Ruby, did Objective-C (and before that C and assembly). My background
in reverse engineering (wrote clean-room code to run Macintosh software w/o
Apple code) comes in handy with legacy code.

Résumé/CV: [https://devctm.com](https://devctm.com) Email:
clifford.t.matthews@gmail.com

------
phplevin
Position: PHP backend developer, Full stack

Location: Palo Alto, CA

Remote: Possible (USA)

Willing to relocate: California, Nevada, Arizona, Hawaii.

Technologies: PHP (Yii, Laravel, Zend), MySql, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, jQuery,
Ajax, HTML 5, CSS 3, Bootstrap 4, git, LAMP, some Node.js (Express), ModgoDB,
Python (Django, Scrapy), Swift.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseilevin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseilevin/)

Email: mail@alekseilevin.com

Authorized to work in United States for any employer.

Highly competent, dynamic and motivated Developer with several years of
progressive experience in project management, developing, requirements
gathering, communication, database design, program testing as well as problem
resolution. A Seasoned Backend PHP Developer with excellent knowledge of PHP
7, PHP frameworks such as Yii, Laravel and Zend, Apache, Ubuntu, MySQL and of
course solid frontend skills HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap4, JavaScript and jQuery. A
versatile Professional possesses a high awareness of practical issues and
trends, particularly in regard to accessibility, usability and emerging
technologies in the IT Industry. Results oriented professional with proven
ability of excellence to get results, conduct researches, ensure adequate
supervision and efficiency. Good team player with a strong ability to organize
and present complex solutions clearly and accurately.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
sachdevap
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Qualifications: PhD in Computer Science (Biomechanics of the Human Hand)

Technologies: Modern C++, Python, Matlab, numpy, Eigen, MOSEK

Skills: Mathematical Modelling, Numerical Simulation, Optimization, Rigid Body
Dynamics, Human Anatomy

Resume: [http://bit.ly/PSResume](http://bit.ly/PSResume)

Email: sachdevaprash+hn [at] gmail [dot] com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sachdevaprash/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sachdevaprash/)

------
edem
> Contracts and consulting only.

Software Architect with 10+ years experience on the JVM (Java, Kotlin,
Clojure) currently working in Kotlin on the backend. I can design and
implement software or help you and your team with the task at hand.

Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: - Kotlin, Java, Clojure | Spring, jOOQ, vert.x | PostgreSQL,
Oracle, MySQL | Spark, HIVE | Kafka, RabbitMQ | Kubernetes, Docker | AWS

Website: [https://the-cogitator.com/](https://the-cogitator.com/)

Email: info@hexworks.org

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Looking for: Permanent but part-time (4 hours a day) opportunities

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 17 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and an award-winning payroll
system used at 400+ sites. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 6 years for clients and companies
worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a
distributed team.

------
0xCA
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, Linux administration, Python, Ansible, Chef, Docker,
Kubernetes, Networking, etc.

Certs: AWS Certified Solutions Architect - Associate and CCNA, Cisco Certified
Network Associate (Routing and Switching)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/csouto/samplecode/blob/master/Cesar_Souto...](https://github.com/csouto/samplecode/blob/master/Cesar_Souto.pdf)

Email: cesar(dot)souto(at)gmail.com

------
HN_hired_May19
Location: Bay Area / San Francisco / San Mateo

Remote: not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, Seattle & other

Technologies: You are looking for a Data Scientist who is a star with R or
maybe a Dev who is a wiz with PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, Ruby, Python, React
Native…well unfortunately that isn’t me. But as you have already “command F”
to here for one of those terms, stay for another 17 seconds.

You also need someone who can properly represent your up and coming product to
potential clients, create marketing materials that drive home your value, run
user testing, and generally make sure fires are put out …and work on processes
so fewer fires happen.

I cofounded a small startup, made some mistakes with it and learned from them.
Previously I ran experiential marketing deployments in the field. Just got
back to the US a few weeks ago and now looking to devote my skills and towards
creating and enhancing value for a company. Willing to do a deep dive and
learn. Travel is ok.

If you/your company is hiring for Business Development, Customer Success,
Product Management, Operations, then check out my profile. You get dedicated &
hungry coworker and maybe your company gives you that sweet referral bonus
money

Linkedin: [http://bit.ly/generalist2019](http://bit.ly/generalist2019)

Email: my full name (from linkedin) @ gmail

(feel free to reach out even if not directly hiring)

A few more keywords: product, marketing, sales, advocate

------
hunter
* Location: Split between Europe and US

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes (Can work for any company in the US and Europe without VISA sponsorship)

* Technologies: Operating Systems (Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, CentOS, RHEL, Arch Linux, macOS, Windows, Android), Cloud Computing (AWS, DigitalOcean, VPS), Containers and Virtual Machines (Docker, VMware, VirtualBox), SourceControl (Git, GitHub), Web Development (HTML, XML, CSS, JavaScript, Node.js, Perl, Java, SQL, MQTT), Network Troubleshooting, Customer Support, Technical Documentation (Microsoft Office, Google Suite, LaTeX)

* Résumé/CV: [https://hpaolini.com/resume/Hunter_S_Paolini_Resume.pdf](https://hpaolini.com/resume/Hunter_S_Paolini_Resume.pdf)

* Email: Please see my résumé (to avoid email crawlers)

* Summary: Software engineer turned systems engineer. I used to be an active extension developer--author of ProCon Latte Content Filter and tinyFilter, for Firefox and Chrome respectively--then moved around Europe and decided to get into the rental field while, at the same time, providing IT support to local businesses. In the mean time I learned a lot about (physical) security systems, and develop IoT devices with Arduino and Raspberry Pi boards. My software developer skills are still honed, and I am currently learning Go and Elixir. I really love troubleshooting IT issues and develop/teach/research microcontroller-based solutions. Please feel free to reach out to me if you are passionate about what you do and are working on a meaningful product/service.

------
will_hughes

       Location: Sydney, Australia
       Remote: Yes, preferably - at least part of the time (I have a quiet home office and 100Mbit+ FTTH internet) 
       Willing to relocate: Maybe, within AU/NZ - lets talk. 
       Technologies:  C#/.NET, Powershell, Windows, Linux (Centos/Ubuntu), Ansible, Octopus Deploy, T-SQL, Redis, HAProxy, IIS, Elasticsearch/ELK, Graphite/Grafana 
       Résumé/CV: Yes, email me. 
       Email: will@willhughes.me 
    
    

I've spent the last ~7 years working for a high traffic hotel metasearch
company that was acquired late last year. My title was "Devops Engineer" but
if it involved IT, our small team managed it for the whole org. I primarily
supported our production infrastructure on a mix of physical and virtual
hardware, and cloud services. DNS, CDN, LB, Logging, Metrics, Monitoring,
Deployment Orchestration, CI/CD Build Pipeline, and more.

For my next job, I'd like a role involving IT Operations - a mix of backend
dev/automation and IT Infrastructure management/monitoring/support. Somewhere
that's low BS, and things can get done without endless meetings.

If you're looking for someone to join a team of like minded folks, give me a
shout.

------
dander275
• Location: Poland, Europe (remote)

• Remote: Yes, over 5 years of experience

• Willing to relocate: No, but a business trip is an option

• Technologies: Full-stack JS, Full-stack RoR, Full-stack Python, Mobile
(React Native + Expo.io), Machine Learning, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Big Data
analysis, Heroku, Webpack, AWS

• Collaboration: GitHub, GitLab, BitBucket, JIRA, RedBooth, Slack, Zoom, Meet,
Skype

• Services: Solution design and development that your business needs. APIs,
Mobile Apps, Internet of Things, Websites, SaaS.

I am Dan, the CEO of the remote-first IT consultancy company TDCM.io and at
the same time a Software Engineer with over ten years of professional
experience. I am here to offer help of myself and the top-notch professional
team behind me to solve your technical problem. Whether it is a short-term
project or a long term commitment, we are ready for it. With a vastly
experienced team, we can approach and solve almost any problem. Extended team
model is natural to us, but TDCM.io can provide product development team for
your business.

Drop me a line with your technical needs and be sure to hear from me soon.

• Résumé/CV: [https://tdcm.io/cv/daniel](https://tdcm.io/cv/daniel)

• Email: hello.hacker [at] tdcm.io

• Website: [https://tdcm.io](https://tdcm.io)

------
kstenerud

      Location: Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, C++, Go, Java, LUA, Python, SQL, Bash,
        sockets, posix threads, systems dev, Linux, Windows,
        OSX, iOS, Android, Arduino, gdb, strace, Wireshark,
        KVM, LXC, Docker, Django, Hibernate, Spring,  MySQL,
        Postgresql, MongoDB, Oracle, Redshift, Jenkins
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kstenerud/
      Email: kstenerud@gmail.com
      Blog: https://technicalsourcery.net
    

Software developer with over 20 years professional experience. I've worked in
small and large companies, even co-founding a successful startup in San
Francisco.

Low level is where I shine! I love bit bashing, working with data
communications & protocols, talking to devices - taking the chaotic world
underneath and putting a nice, simple, idempotent API on top to contain it.
When I'm building, debugging, writing about, or shipping this kind of
software, I always end up in the zone, and the time just flies.

I've moved to Germany to be with my wife, and will only consider remote
positions.

Showcase codebases:
[https://github.com/kstenerud/showcase](https://github.com/kstenerud/showcase)

------
MrStonedOne
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Strong knowledge: php/html/mariadb/git Working knowledge:
C#/C/C++/css/jquery/arduino/tcl/Java/docker/nginx/sql Previous usage:
perl/ruby/python/batch/bash. I am also skilled at systems administration on
both linux and windows, and have a solid grasp of network engineering
fundamentals

Résumé/CV: [https://tgstation13.org/msoshit/Kyle%20Spier-
Swenson%20DevOp...](https://tgstation13.org/msoshit/Kyle%20Spier-
Swenson%20DevOps%20Engineer%20Resume%20\(public\).pdf)

Email: In Résumé.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kylespierswenson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kylespierswenson)

Github: [https://github.com/MrStonedOne](https://github.com/MrStonedOne)

Open-Source Developer and Technical Operations lead for github's most active
open source video game project (/tg/Station13, based off of Space Station 13)
Looking for SRE/DevOps related roles as well as general SDE roles. Remote is
preferred but in no way a requirement. Open to part time or short term work as
well.

------
sqoscarli
General/Backend Software Engineer

Location: California, Washington State

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Domestically in the US yes

Technologies: Languages: Proficient in Java, Comfortable with React,
Html/CSS/JavaScript, C++, Go, python, SQL Tools: MySQL, MongoDB, Elastic
Search, AWS EC2, GKE, BigTable, BigQuery, Firebase, Linux, Git, Java Servlet
Techniques: Agile, Object Oriented Design, Unit Test, Distributed Systems
Design (MapReduce)

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/12jtazFz69w2zU5mKGV-
uyPXnr49...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/12jtazFz69w2zU5mKGV-
uyPXnr49HJYET/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/sol008/](https://github.com/sol008/)

Email: sqoscarli@gmail.com

I recently graduated from UCSD with Bachelor’s degree of Math-CS, with a wide
range of full-stack application development experience, strong knowledge of
computer science and programming skills.

As a new grad, I am very passionate about Web Development on both frontend and
backend. Moreover, I am always eager to learn and has always been a fast
learner. For example, in order to get a comprehensive understanding of
JavaScript framework, React, I spent months developing three React projects
including one group project with 10 people, in which I took the responsibility
of leading the frontend team. Additionally, I am very intrigued by data
processing, and therefore tried out Apache Spark, Kafka, and Flink in one
project in order to compare their advantages.

------
account_holder
Location: Saarbrücken, Germany

Remote: I don't mind.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Would prefer if it were within Europe. But I'm open
to new places.

Technologies: * Programming Language - Python, C++, Java. * Framework:
Tensorflow, PyTorch, Docker, Kubeflow, ASP.NET( C#) * Machine Learning, Deep
Learning, Data Mining and Analysis. * Linux (preferred), Mac OS, Windows.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5TAua-
gvbbnWUN1a1UzSFFLWU...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5TAua-
gvbbnWUN1a1UzSFFLWU5CRzJDWnR5VWlmdkp1R1NB)

Email: nithya1810@gmail.com

My field of interest is Machine Learning and Data Science for which, I have a
strong theoretical background and projects to back up my practical experience.
In particular, I have worked on different CNN architectures in text and image
analysis. (Python-Tensorflow) and associated libraries is my preferred tool
set for ML and Data Science. I have experience working in teams with people of
varied expertise in different domains and hence, I have learnt how to
communicate effectively with different groups and present my ideas
accordingly. Currently looking for opportunities in the corporate sector to
bring applicable ML solutions into production.

------
StreamBright
Location: Anywhere EU, currently Munich, DE Remote: YES (preferred, with some
onsite)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Hadoop, AWS, Python, Ansible, Clojure, Rust, Julia

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: leccine@gmail.com

10 years on AWS (EMR, EC2, S3, Lambda, Cloudfront)

10 years with Hadoop and co (Hive, PrestoDB, YARN, Spark)

10 years with Python

4 years with Ansible, Terraform

7 years with Clojure

2 years with Rust, Julia

stackoverflow: top 6% serverfault: top 7%

Last project: I saved 600.000 EUR/y on a 2.1M EUR/y project by moving the
project from on-prem to AWS automating most of it while doing the migration.

------
duiker101
Location: Europe, CEST Timezone

Remote: Yes, I also already have remote experience.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Web Full Stack (PHP, Python, C#, React, Vue, Js, Nginx, Jenkins
etc...) and Android (Java/Kotlin)

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.masiero.io](https://cv.masiero.io)
[https://github.com/duiker101](https://github.com/duiker101)

Email: simone a*t masiero.io

Some stuff I made for fun include
[https://hackertyper.net](https://hackertyper.net)
[http://redditinvestigator.com](http://redditinvestigator.com)
[https://borderwait.net](https://borderwait.net)
[https://riftkit.net](https://riftkit.net)

I am an experienced and dynamic developer with a strong passion for learning.
I am looking for a company where I can solve real problems and continue
growing while contributing in a meaningful way. I also love helping new
developers and share my knowledge. If I am not familiar with some part of your
stack, still shoot me an email, I am willing to learn pretty much anything!!

------
cereniyim
Location: Kas, Antalya, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, however open to occasional on-site business trips

Technologies/Skills: ◦ Project Management: Project Planning | Project
Documentation | Resource Planning

◦ Business Analysis: Requirements Gathering and Analysis| Fit-Gap Analysis |
Business Process Design | Technical Writing

◦ SAP: S4/HANA | Transportation Management | Event Management | Logistics
Execution

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qgwao4hma1zio4t/Ceren%20Iyim_CV_20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qgwao4hma1zio4t/Ceren%20Iyim_CV_2019.05.pdf?dl=0)

Email: iyimceren@gmail.com

Summary:

After working in top technology consulting companies as SAP consultant and
business analyst across Europe for more than 4 years, I decided to change my
life. I quit my job as Senior Consultant recently because I am fed up with
corporate dynamics of BigCo.

I now live in a small Mediterranean town where humans come first and respect
each other for who they are.

Right now, I am looking for a job preferably as project manager or business
analyst because my skills seem to match these two the most for start-ups. I am
generally recognized for my character traits that allow me to obsess over
organizing things.

I worked on few multinational SAP projects from which my take away was that I
like a culturally diverse environment where work happens in perfect
collaboration regardless of time and place. Hence, my search for a remote job
where this feels natural.

------
twe8ax4tbm0
Tech Lead/CTO/Principal Developer looking for a team that talks to its users
every day and ships features to production even more often for a product that
has impact and purpose. Do you want to get there? I can help you. I simply
love bringing tech stacks to the next level, automate things and constantly
improve velocity, resilience and versatility. I am the person in the team
driving adoption of TDD, DDD, User Stories, Metrics, Retrospectives, Lean,
Kanban. I love to code, but I will go deep on understanding why a line of code
needs to exist. I have a background in CS and design, worked as a freelancer,
consultant and am constantly learning, sharing and mentoring.

I'd love to you join a team that is taking the next step, where the vision is
clear but the tech rather brown and turn it into something beautiful,
together.

Remote is preferred (around Central European timezone) because for me it means
you focus on getting things done and can communicate well.

Location: Norway/Germany

Remote: yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: no (at least not in order to work some place
permanently). Travelling is fine, I go to a handful of conferences every year
as a speaker.

Technologies: I love building serverless solutions using EventSourcing on top
of AWS using TypeScript and CDK. 20+ years of experience building web
applications, full-stack literate, strong focus on decoupled backend systems.
Shipped production code in JavaScript, Go, PHP, Python, Java. Strong React and
web knowledge. Worked on products including IoT, FinTech, Organizational
Transformation / Agile Tools, DNS/gTLDs.

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: twe8ax4tbm0 at temp.mailbox.org

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 4 years+ experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,preferably in angular 4 with backend in python mainly.The backend
framework can be django,or flask depending upon the client's requirements.
Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes to build,
lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
CyberSecJob
Location: Vancouver

Remote: Preferred, not required.

Willing to relocate: Yes - worldwide.

Technologies: Elasticsearch, ELK stack, log consolidation, data modelling,
security analysis, Microsoft Exchange, Microsoft Skype for Business, Cisco
Call Manager, VoIP, product management, product/service creation, Powershell,
basic Python (Improving fast)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/temp-2019](https://www.linkedin.com/in/temp-2019)

I'm interested in opportunities involving security, data, and the cloud.
Technically, I'm currently creating an Elasticsearch cluster and pipeline that
ingests terabytes of logs per day. Logically, I'm trying to develop a data
model that will work across multiple log types i.e. firewalls, routers,
switches, databases, active directory, etc. All the while staying within
budget and ensuring each team has the data they need for maximum productivity.

My experience has been as a systems administrator creating products/services
and rolling them out to enterprise scale clients. While at the same time,
taking on roles as a product manager and technical account manager to evolve
the product/service and ensure the clients needs are continuously met. I'm
excited about opportunities to use my skills in regards to security within a
cloud environment. Right now I'm much more interested in a position where I
can grow my skillset than salary, location, or other factors. As such, I'm
currently open to moving worldwide for the right opportunity.

Note 1: Interested in part time work, particularly in the security field.

Note 2: Open to technical recruiters reaching out to me.

------
csbartus

      - Location: Europe
    
      - Remote: Yes
    
      - Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      - Technologies: WordPress, BEM / SCSS, React, Design systems, UI/UX design
    
      - Résumé/CV: http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf
    
      - Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com
    

I'm a WordPress Consultant with 15 years experience.

Need to move your WordPress stack to the component era?

 __* On back-end I offer enterprise / VIP level expertise

 __* On front-end I work with web components either via the classic stack (BEM
/ SCSS) or React, Vue

 __* On UI / UX design I work with design systems and living styleguides.
Works featured on WordPress Theme Store and Brutalist Websites.

For more details please check my (slightly outdated) portfolio at
[http://metamn.io/](http://metamn.io/) _but_ you can read about latest skills
and approach at [http://metamn.io/beat/](http://metamn.io/beat/) Or visit my
studio at [https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/)

Thank you!

------
mrich
Location: Germany (Frankfurt/Heidelberg/Karlsruhe)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I focus on solving your business problems. I have worked with many
technologies in 12+ years in the software industry and 10+ years before that,
and I am comfortable using whatever languages and tools necessary to help your
business. Complex tasks are also welcome - I am able to involve other
developers where necessary and manage the project.

Extensive experience in high-performance systems, fault tolerance, quality
assurance, C/C++ tooling, automation.

Would love to work with companies that successfully scaled their business
quickly (e.g. in the cloud) and are now looking at reducing costs to become
profitable, speeding up their systems, or facing technical debt or security
challenges.

Technologies I have used in projects in the past year: C/C++, Python, Rust,
SQL, Bash, Docker, K8S, Javascript, LLVM, build systems, compiler toolchains,
Dash/Flask, Plotly, Pandas.

Résumé available on request. Also see
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/martinrichtarsky](https://stackoverflow.com/story/martinrichtarsky)

Email: s /at/ martinien.de

------
siscia
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: In Italy, Switzerland, France, Germany. Need VISA for US.

Technologies:

Langs: Rust, go, Elixir/Erlang/BEAM, python, clojure.

DevOps: Containers (docker + k8s).

Databases: PG, SQLite, Redis as advanced. Knowledge of MySQL, Cassandra,
Scylla, Mongo.

Cloud: Mostly AWS, EC2, S3, Route53, Cloudfront.

I want to do more than coding and I am mostly interested in doing strategy
work, not only building a product but help deciding what product to build, how
to test it for the market, how to communicate with possible users and clients
and how to balance the risk and the trade-off that these difficult decisions
carry.

CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EOa3GEZTTIHPla7JrDLo-
KvCVO...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EOa3GEZTTIHPla7JrDLo-KvCVO0LR00D)

Email: simone@redbeardlab.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mosciattisimone/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mosciattisimone/)

Github: [https://github.com/siscia](https://github.com/siscia)

Website: [http://redbeardlab.com](http://redbeardlab.com)

------
renegadesensei
DevOps/Infrastructure Engineer with machine learning experience Location:
Tokyo, Japan Remote: Yes, many years remote experience Willing to Relocate: No
but I can travel and work onsite occasionally Resume:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/jonathan-
bethune](https://www.toptal.com/resume/jonathan-bethune) Email:
therenegadeoffunk@protonmail.com

I'm looking for part-time or consulting gigs mostly. I have a day job in Tokyo
but it doesn't involve a lot of hands on coding. To stay sharp I like to do
side jobs. I'm particularly versed with Apache stateful technologies like
Cassandra, Kafka, and Spark. I'm expert in AWS, Kubernetes, and infrastructure
/ devops generally. Shoot me an email if I might be of service.

I work mostly through TopTal (see resume link) but I also have my own personal
site. Can probably offer a better rate if you contact me through there:
[https://www.bethuneconsulting.com/](https://www.bethuneconsulting.com/)

------
unimpressive
Location: Seattle Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Basic Machine Learning, Java, Rust, Lisp, Linux,
HTML, CSS, GraphQL

(Note: Programming Languages presented in order of skill level/experience,
other stuff presented in order of importance)

Resume/CV:
[http://www.jdpressman.com/jdp_resume.pdf](http://www.jdpressman.com/jdp_resume.pdf)

Email: jd@jdpressman.com

\----

A few fun projects I did recently too small for my resume:

Rust-based substitution cipher solver:
[https://github.com/JD-P/ctool/blob/master/src/main.rs](https://github.com/JD-P/ctool/blob/master/src/main.rs)

Non-Rigorous K-Means Cluster Analysis of Effective Altruism cause area
priorities, with spatial table:
[http://www.jdpressman.com/public/ea/ea_cluster_spatial_table...](http://www.jdpressman.com/public/ea/ea_cluster_spatial_table.png)

Fresh out of college, so I'm especially interested in opportunities that will
grow my skillset or present tough technical challenges.

------
kuyaab
Learning and Development Manager in the Bay Area

Location: Los Altos, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Basic HTML5/CSS, and Python, as well as Captivate, Articulate
Storyline, Tin Can, and a variety of LMS platforms.

Résumé/CV: allanbranstiter.com

Email: abranstiter@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/allanbranstiter](https://www.linkedin.com/in/allanbranstiter)

I’m an award-winning Learning & Development Manager with a decade of
experience teaching and designing in-person and eLearning instruction in the
military, public, and academic sectors. I’ve published and presented original
research related to pedagogy and history in academia, and I currently design
leadership development and medical skills curriculum for the Department of
Veterans Affairs. I’ve worked in politics, foods services, foreign relations,
construction, and the armed forces—invaluable experiences that have taught me
appreciate how to relate with people and manage projects. I’m always on the
lookout for new opportunities to change how people learn at work and engage
with technology.

------
zeta0134
Location: San Antonio, Texas (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Rust, JavaScript, Python, Lua, PHP, HTML5/CSS, z80,
6502

Resumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-
flynt-5a347b176/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-flynt-5a347b176/)
[https://github.com/zeta0134](https://github.com/zeta0134)

Email: zeta0134 [at] reploid.cafe

Experienced systems administrator with an unusual passion for older
microprocessors and embedded platforms. I've limited my technologies list to
things I'm proficient with right now, but I'm a quick study and I dabble in
all sorts of things on the side. I rather enjoy untangling the knot of a
complex problem, all the way down to the bare metal if the task requires it.

I try to be cognizant of the bigger picture when working on projects, and am
driven by results. I want to write code and build tools that solve real world
problems and improve the lives of those who use them. Let's make something
awesome together!

------
Accomp
Desired Role: UI Engineering Management, UX Management, Technical Product
Management

Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes, only remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue.js, JavaScript, Sass, Webpack

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8ex0KCWYsdOZVB0bDdsWEstNEk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8ex0KCWYsdOZVB0bDdsWEstNEk/view)

Email: exaltedsolutions at gmail dot com

Website: [http://www.etaylor.io](http://www.etaylor.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericbtaylorjr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericbtaylorjr)

Hi there, I'm currently a Lead UI Engineer with nearly 15 years of UI
Engineering experience and a strong background in User Experience and leading
cross-functional, agile, distributed teams.

I've spent the last few years managing a cross-functional team in the design,
development, and support of an internal design system from the ground up. This
design system was then adopted by the rest of the organization and now fuels
multiple applications, which requires our team to work closely with internal
clients, while also gathering feedback from the Product team to improve the
overall experience for our customers.

I'm looking for a management opportunity to lead a user-centered team to craft
top-notch experiences. I prefer to lead shoulder to shoulder, building a
strong relationship with the team and encouraging advocacy and healthy
conflict to ensure the team is producing the best results possible, while
learning from each other and building their own relationships as well.

------
cmattey
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Flask, Algorithms and Data structures, PySpark,
SQL, Git

Résume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Bxbcbn3pJSJYhput2O1pe5BdJGS...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Bxbcbn3pJSJYhput2O1pe5BdJGSnY4EJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: cmattey94[at]gmail[dot]com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cmattey94](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cmattey94)

========

I'm searching for a Junior level/ New-grad software engineering position. I
have advanced knowledge of Algorithms and Data Structures, have worked with
flask web-applications, Big-Data Analysis using Spark, and have done data
analysis for marketing teams in the healthcare and political spectrums. Also
have research experience in Human Computer Interaction systems working on
creating Intelligent Tutoring Systems.

Currently on a F-1 Student Visa. Require company to be E-verified, but don't
require sponsorship up-till 2021, after applying for Stem-OPT extension.

------
arevej
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Email: tim@arevej.me

I'm very passionate and super motivated Frontend Developer who can become a
net-positive asset on your team fairly quickly if I'm given a chance to! I've
been published by freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-
understand-django-mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-
django-mod...). I've been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about
some things ([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few
projects ([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

~~~
171243
You have 25 repositories and I can't figure out what a single one is besides a
personal site with lots of binary commits spaced out over a number of days.
Care to expand on their purposes?

------
mikejulianoUX
UX Designer \---

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: prefer onsite but flexible

Willing to relocate: probably not

Technologies: mobile (iOS/Android), web, desktop, AR, wearables

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.mikejulianoUX.com/about](https://www.mikejulianoUX.com/about)

Portfolio: [https://www.mikejulianoUX.com](https://www.mikejulianoUX.com)

Email: contact@mikejulianoUX.com

I have 7 years of experience designing consumer mobile and web products that
leveraged modern design principles to deliver intuitive, consistent
experiences across a range of platforms and technologies. I've worked with
multifaceted startup teams of entrepreneurs, engineers and designers to bring
new concepts to market in beautifully packaged mobile apps and responsive
sites. I've worked on most of these products from the ground up, serving the
needs of our users and both internal and external stakeholders to deliver
proven designs that users loved.

I'm looking for the next opportunity to design and deliver world class
products that delight users and disrupt markets.

------
prakashpnvps
Location: United States, Remote: No, Willing to Relocate: Yes

2 years of software development experience (Full Stack) at Tekzenit Inc.

Education: Masters in CS at University of Florida #8 in Public Universities
USA

Bachelors in CS, BITS Pilani #3 in Engineering schools, India.

Technologies:

Programming and Scripting - Java (Proficient), Python, C#, JavaScript, C, R,
Shell

Database Technologies- MySQL, Oracle SQL

Relevant Coursework - Analysis of Algorithms, Advanced Data Structures,
Computer Networks, Database Management Systems, Programming Language
Principles, Human Computer Interaction

Frameworks - Spring, .Net

Others - Pandas, REST, Agile, Linux, AWS, Jenkins, JSON, JUnit, Tomcat, GIT,
SVN, TFS

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/prakashpnvps/Resume/blob/master/resume_pr...](https://github.com/prakashpnvps/Resume/blob/master/resume_prakash_polavarapu.pdf)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prakashpolavarapu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prakashpolavarapu/)

Email: prakashpnvps@gmail.com

------
hnhired20190401
Location: Seattle, WA (Bellevue) Remote: sure, why not Relocate: I guess, if
the economics work... Statistics Ph.D., Caltech BSCS, 10 year Microsoft
(Windows Server dev then Senior Quantitative Manager). I teach University of
Washington's intro Statistical Software class (R, Python, SAS, etc.)

Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk (I'm a CFA and was
on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and publications on statistical
genetics); forecasting/optimization (current consulting work on long term
adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian computing and MCMC methods.

Would like to build/lead a data science team; plenty of experience translating
between business and numbers, keeping fellow nerds from over-complicating data
science problems.

Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)

serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
cameronmaske
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | Available for contract work or full-time
employment.

I am an experienced full-stack developer (8 years +) looking for opportunities
to help build products that customers love.

I'm comfortable across the entire stack (frontend, backends, devops) and not
afraid to wear many hats (as can often be the case in early-stage startups).

On the backend, I have helped build systems that store and serve billions of
data points, run millions of jobs daily and process thousands of messages a
second. On the frontend, I have worked closely with designers and product
people, to help craft and refine UX experiences that delight.

Beyond technical skills, I have experience managing and leading small teams (4
people) and have learned first-hand how to handle the challenges of growing a
startup (hiring, organization structure, which metrics to care about).

Location: Amsterdam Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:

* Python (Django, Flask, Celery, Pytest)

* Javascript (Angular, React, Redux, Typescript)

* Dev Ops (Docker, AWS)

* Datastore (Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis)

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Website: [https://www.cameronmaske.com/](https://www.cameronmaske.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/cameronmaske/](https://github.com/cameronmaske/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameron-
maske-21354b20/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameron-maske-21354b20/)

Email: c@meronmaske.com (Please include "From HN" in the subject line)

------
b11484
Location: Washington State, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel a few times a year.

Technologies: C#, Python, C++, MySQL, Docker, Win32, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://b13rg.github.io/resume/Brendan%20Byers%20Resume.pdf](https://b13rg.github.io/resume/Brendan%20Byers%20Resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/B13rg](https://github.com/B13rg)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendan-
byers-89192493/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendan-byers-89192493/)

Email: IcebergByers@protonmail.com

Hello, my name is Brendan. I'm just about to finish up my computer science
degree, with an emphasis in security. For my capstone project, I handled all
of the continuous integration and deployment using both Docker and Jenkins.
Over the past 2 years been an engineering intern dealing mostly with C# and
MySQL with some python thrown in. I am interested in both system
administration and devops roles.

------
gnaman
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++,
Good understanding of Blockchain protocols and experience with Smart
Contracts.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman)

GitHub: [https://github.com/naman1-gupta/](https://github.com/naman1-gupta/)

Résumé: [http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf](http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: Final year CS graduate looking for Software Engineering / Entry
level Product Management roles. My interests lie in front end development
using React with command on node for backend. I have strong knowledge of
bootstrap, HTML, CSS, JS and have built many websites end to end. I have a
keen eye for details. I am good at Data Structures, Algorithms and CS
fundamentals. Please reach out to me if you have any opportunities.

------
elandrum
_Desired Role:_ Lead Solutions Engineer, Lead Sales Engineer

 _Location:_ Denver, Colorado

 _Remote:_ Yes

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_ JavaScript, Python, MySQL, PHP, HTML, CSS, XML, Git, Linux,
Microsoft SQL, Rockwell industrial software, Wonderware industrial software,
Inductive Automation

 _Résumé /CV:_
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eliotlandrum/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eliotlandrum/)

 _Email:_ eliot@landrum.cx

I am seeking a solutions engineer position. My industry experience is mainly
focused on manufacturing and Industrial IoT, but I have kept in touch with
many technology trends in the startup world. I have been involved with open
source technologies since the 1990’s.

In all of my positions I have worked closely with the sales team and directly
with customers to ensure that their needs are being met. I am a strong
customer advocate and care deeply about doing the right thing. I have
successfully led many teams to build solutions using many technologies for
customers.

------
deevolution
Location: NYC remote: yes Willing to relocate: only to cities with good public
transit (I don't have a drivers license and don't intend on getting one)
Technologies: Javascript, React, Vue, Node, Python Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X_9-rshZzRTipMi56CX1Fnml...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X_9-rshZzRTipMi56CX1Fnmlyb7rxyY8_KD992jRZnI/edit?usp=sharing)
Github: [https://github.com/deevolutionism](https://github.com/deevolutionism)
Email: deevolutionism (at) the G oogle MAIL . COM

Currently a Creative Technologist / Frontend developer based in NYC with ~3
years of experience. I dabble in a variety of technologies outside front end,
such as Unity, VR/AR, and physical computing. I'm most interested in working
for a company/team building innovative products with lasting impact.

------
tyteen4a03
Location: London, UK Remote: Prefer partial but not completely remote. Willing
to relocate: Yes, to major cities in United Kingdom / Germany / Benelux /
Switzerland / Austria / Ireland / Scandinavia / Canada.

Technologies: PHP, Python, JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, .NET (PowerShell and a bit
of C#), Vue.JS, MySQL/MariaDB, PostgreSQL, and others.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBb...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBbVIGTZ3)

Email: tyteen4a03@gmail.com

===

I'm looking for junior to mid-level full-stack / backend positions. I have 2
years of experience in the industry (at graduate placement) level but have
worked on projects and shipped libraries inside my companies.

I require visa sponsorship in all locations. I currently hold a Tier 4 visa in
the UK and will need sponsorship to transfer to Tier 2. In Germany I can work
under the EU blue card scheme.

------
kirangp
I am,

\- Highly skilled and self-motivated software developer having 10 years of
experience in Embedded software design and development for Firmware,
Middleware and Applications.

\- Hands-on experience in using wide range of analysis tools, performance
tuning tools and development and debugging tools in embedded system and
Internet Of Things (IOT); troubleshooting experience on embedded targets using
oscilloscope and logic analyzer.

\- Modern C++ 11/14 and Concurrent programming knowledge; experience in
working on Safety Critical standards, such as IEC61508 and EN50128; fluency in
implementing flexible solutions for frequent changes and easy maintenance.

Current Location: Penang, Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Central European location

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kiranpuranik](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kiranpuranik)

GitHub: [https://github.com/gkiranp/](https://github.com/gkiranp/)

Email: gkiranp@gmail.com

------
kate4china

      Title: UX/UI Designer
      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Figma, Sketch, Invision, Illustrator, 
      Photoshop, Indesign, After Effects, Adobe Premiere, 
      HTML/CSS, Java Script 
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kate-von-houck- 
      aa966466/
      Github: https://github.com/kate4china
      Résumé/CV: http://kate.vonhouck.com/Kate%20von%20Houck.pdf
      Email:kate4china@gmail.com
    
      Hey, Kate here. I have experience working in the software 
      and video game industries. I’m passionate about research, 
      user testing, and user-centric design for websites and 
      mobile apps. I am focused on making great looking
      and fluid interfaces that feel natural and obvious to use. 
      Check out my portfolio to see the projects I have completed 
      recently: http://kate.vonhouck.com/

~~~
171243
I looked at your github to see if you would be a good fit for our company but
you only have 2 days with commits? Is that right?

------
dzklavier
Location: Waterloo, ON, Canada (just moved back from SF)

Remote: Onsite and remote both ok

Willing to relocate: Yes (anywhere in the world)

Technologies: Python, Java, Golang, JavaScript, Linux, Kubernetes, Docker,
Prometheus, GCP/AWS, MongoDB, Chef

Résumé/CV:
[http://dzed.me/resume/resume.pdf](http://dzed.me/resume/resume.pdf)

Email: dzklavier@gmail.com

I'm about to finish my bachelor's in computer science from the University of
Waterloo in Canada, but I already have 2.5 years of work experience working
for big companies and stealth mode start-ups alike (as well as doing
independent gigs as a software consultant/freelancer). I've previously worked
at Salesforce.com HQ in SF (networking security engineering team, responsible
for firewall rules and network policies), Wish.com ($10B+ e-commerce start-up
where I built the entire monitoring service from scratch), and Cognite
(Norwegian industrial IoT start-up).

------
hbcondo714
Polyglot Technology Executive with proven track record directing teams of 40+
to dozens of product launches in multiple industries using Agile, ITIL and
CMMI methodologies. Managed operational & capital budgets over $5M per annum
and established IT strategy and roadmaps for a $1B company. Experience
operating at high scale—trillions of data points per day—with high
availability, providing always-on alerting, visualization and tracing for
infrastructure and applications globally. Graduated above 90th percentile of
students from top-tier computer science school and teacher of software
analysis & design.

    
    
      Location: Southern California
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, Python, R, PHP, Node.js, ReactJS, SQL Server, MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, GraphDB
      Résumé/CV: https://www.amarkota.com/resume
      Email: resume [at] amarkota.com

------
emilsw
On the market for a full-time position, great fit for: growth manager, growth
product manager, product manager or product marketer roles (interested in fast
growing SaaS or Ecommerce, US or Europe).

Multidisciplinary CRO & growth marketing strategist. For the past five years,
SaaS and Ecommerce companies have hired me to craft data-driven growth
strategies and experiments that improve customer acquisition, conversion
rates, monetization and retention.

• Location: Riga, Latvia, Europe

• Remote: Yes, preferred (working remotely for 5+ years)

• Willing to relocate: for the right opportunity

• Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Ruby on Rails (fairly tech savvy and
can code a bit but you don't want me to hire to code)

• Proficient and have experience with such stack: Google Analytics, Google Tag
Manager, Mixpanel, KISSMetrics, Optimizely, VWO, convert.com, Google Optimize,
Intercom, MailChimp, Hotjar, Qualaroo, CrazyEgg, Inspectlet, Github, Shopify,
Wordpress, Grav

• Expertise: A/B testing, Conversion rate optimization, PPC, outreach,
onboarding, digital analytics, UX research (Overall I've worn different hats
and have experience in all aspects of digital growth: SEO, content marketing,
email marketing and more)

• Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/12smA4n4VeAacrNVlA4Spu5Nx0tE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/12smA4n4VeAacrNVlA4Spu5Nx0tEX5dye/view?usp=sharing)

• Email: emils.veveris@gmail.com

• Website (includes some case studies, email me if you want more):
[https://emilsw.com/](https://emilsw.com/)

• Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilsveveris/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilsveveris/)

------
dandepeched
Location: Kiev, Ukraine

Remote: Temporarily (with further relocation)

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA only, VISA sponsorship required)

Technologies: Product Delivery, Team Management, Agile, Planning,
Documentation, Technical Writing, Analysis, QA, Testing

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vhKfUx-
bDo1x9SunZqCpfXeNjR...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vhKfUx-
bDo1x9SunZqCpfXeNjR33cvjX)

Email: daniil.zubach@gmail.com

Hi, my name is Dan. I'm an experienced Technical Product Owner + QA Manager
with 5 years in management and overall 11 years in Software Developement
industry. You can find further details on my experience in the CV.

I'm looking for a Product Owner / Business Analyst / QA Manager / Project
Manager position in the USA only. Job offer will need to include visa
sponshorship. I'm able to start remotely while visa issuance is in progress.

I would be happy to answer any questions you have.

------
nataz

      Location: Washington DC metro area
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Link analysis tools, basic database skills, basic data visualization and GIS skills 
      Résumé/CV: 
    

Looking for new challenges and opportunities - note, I don’t have a
traditional HN dev background, but I suspect more than a few companies on this
board intersect with my world...

Knowledge/Skills: \- Strong background in navigating and managing the US
government contracting process from both sides of the table as both a federal
manager and a government contractor \- Experience and insight into working
with the US National Lab complex \- Demonstrated success in managing globally
distributed teams that bring multimillion-dollar projects in on time and on
budget with a high degree of quality \- Successfully negotiated security
agreements and contracts with dozens of foreign government agencies \- Proven
history of building diverse, deeply integrated teams, with diverse skill sets
(security, intelligence, science, logistics, engineering, IT, and
communications) to design solutions to complex problems in very challenging
environments

What I do now: \- Program Director working in a National Security field
holding an active Q/TS/SCI w/ poly \- Manage a ~$100M+ annual budget w/
oversight of 150+ FTEs organized into distributed teams working on complex
projects in 30+ foreign countries across the globe \- GS15 equivalent with
both a policy and program implementation background at senior USG leadership
level

Previous work includes: physical and political risk assessments for clients
operating in potentially dangerous environments, sub-contractor as a national
security subject matter expert for multiple US National Laboratories, sub-
contractor for Palantir sub (back when they used to use other companies for
forward deployed), research analyst at a policy institute on defense and
intelligence topics, other interesting stuff…

Email: JayCeeJobOffers@gmail.com

------
edgarmagdaleno
Location: Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico (NO US VISA SPONSORSHIP REQUIRED)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, C / C++, GDB, virtualization, Haxe, NodeJS, Full-stack,
HTML, CSS, RESTful APIs, Mongo, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh...).

Email: edgarmv97@gmail.com

Experience: Google (full-time, internship), Gameloft (full-time)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-
magdaleno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-magdaleno/)

Looking for a remote or new grad position (graduating June 2019). I did kernel
development during my internship at Google, I built a simple native compiler,
I've done some CTFs (hackthebox) and binary exploitation. Love anything
security / low-level / Linux related.

------
charlietango592
Location: Romania, Europe

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: I am open to spend 1 month max on site, but I mainly work
remote.

Technologies:

    
    
      - ReactJS, Gatsby, React Native, Expo, Redux
    
      - NodeJS, GraphQL, Docker, Linux (Ubuntu, Alpine Linux), balena.io
    
      - MySQL, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Filebeat, Metricbeat
    

Resume/CV: On request

Email: catalin[at]charlietango[dot]co

------
baile320
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Strongly preferred (I have several years remote experience).

Willing to relocate: Preferably not

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6/ES7)+, React, Vue, Node, Express, Mongo/SQL,
Docker, Linux, R

Résumé/CV: My PDF resume and background/etc are on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tylerdbailey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tylerdbailey/)

Portfolio: [http://github.com/baile320](http://github.com/baile320)

Email: bailey.tyler@gmail.com

Looking for full time or part time software engineering opportunities. My
software engineering experience is primarily in full stack JavaScript but
willing & able to learn others. Previous professional experience (Last 5-6
years) was working as a financial quantitative analyst and derivatives trader
at a bank, and then a client-facing consulting role in the same space.

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java, Scala);
Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of services);
databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic, Couchbase,
Redis, Event Store

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: contact[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

For contact details and other information please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
alien1993

      Location: Perugia, Italy
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Only in Italy)
      Technologies: 
       - Languages
          C++ (Proficient), Python (Proficient), JS (Intermediate), Sass/CSS (Intermediate), Dart (Beginner), Rust (Beginner), Go (Beginner), Java (Prior experiences)
       - Other:
          Qt (Proficient), Django (Proficient), Vue.js (Beginner), Flutter (Beginner), Android (Prior experiences)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.silvanocerza.com/resume
      Email: You can find it on my resume
      Github: https://github.com/silvanocerza/
    

I work mostly on multiplaftorm application in C++ using the Qt framework and
from time to time on web applications in Python using Django. As of now I'm
mostly interested in either a position using Python, Dart or Rust. If you have
any question feel free to ask.

------
netdog

      Location: TX, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to MX, CL, or AR.
      Technologies: Linux, C++, Python, TCP/IP, 3G/4G networks, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: Not published to the world. I will provide to inquirers.
      Email: hg@netdog.org
    

I have 20 years of experience in systems and engineering software development,
system design, data modeling and telecom networks. This includes managing
engineering projects and teams, and related business efforts such as proposal
development, product management, and technical support.

The last 8 years have been in the telecom industry, the last 4 in
wireless/mobile.

I'm interested in a Lead/Principal/Staff/Architect role, where my years of
experience are needed.

I'm also open to contract work, and travel to LatAm.

Please don't contact me about opportunities related to: Ads, Bitcoin,
Scraping, User tracking, Gambling.

------
coding_coffee
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Visa assistance needed for jobs outside India)

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, Ansible, Docker, Javascript, HTML/CSS
(certainly willing to learn more)

Résumé/CV:
[https://codingcoffee.dev/resume.pdf](https://codingcoffee.dev/resume.pdf)

Email: shenoy.ameya@gmail.com

I have ~2 years of experience working with Python and Javascript, working for
the open source project ERPNext
([https://github.com/frappe/erpnext](https://github.com/frappe/erpnext)). I'm
proficient with backend development, infrastructure automation and Linux/Unix
systems. Some of my areas of interest include Image Processing, DevOps,
Backend Development and Machine Learning in general. Looking forward to work
in the healthcare or IoT or backing and financial sector.

------
fsmith503

      Location: Portland, Oregon
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies:  Devops, Swift, C, C++, Java, Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Node.js, Angular. Proficient with Swift and Cocoa Touch, XIB files, storyboards, XCode and iOS SDK. Proficient understanding of code versioning, C.I and SDLC tools Git, Jira, Jenkins, Docker
      Résumé/CV: 
    

[https://github.com/fsmith503/ComputerScience/blob/master/Fra...](https://github.com/fsmith503/ComputerScience/blob/master/FranklinSmithResume/FranklinSmithResumeDoc.pdf)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/franklin-
smith-44340999/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/franklin-smith-44340999/)

    
    
      Email: fsmith4@uoregon.edu

------
seanghowell
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but prefer to stay in SF.

Technologies: Python, C++, Scala, Machine Learning, Computer Vision,
tensorflow, pytorch, Robotics, ROS, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Spark, Dask,
Apache Arrow, Parquet, MySQL, Redis.

Resume / CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xv6z9avVURfZROXIAaKfrMFgSS...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xv6z9avVURfZROXIAaKfrMFgSSNZPuxJ)

email: sean.g.howell <at> gmail

—————————————

I am an experienced polyglot software engineer and research scientist with 10+
years of experience working on projects spanning robotics, web scale data
analytics, geospatial, and fintech. I’ve spent most of the past 8 years
working on machine learning in a variety of contexts. Currently working in
quant finance / fintech, but am looking for something new due to large amounts
of restructuring / shuffling of management.

------
lutein
Location: WA State Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Primarily back-end: Scala/Play, Python/Flask/Django/SQLAlchemy,
SQL and NoSQL databases & related libraries. Cloud - primarily Google (GAE,
VMs, Datastore), comfortable with maintenance and hardening of *nix systems.
Knowledge of GIS concepts and experience with PostGIS and Leaflet. Security+
cert, former CISSP.

Résumé/CV: [http://acme.li/cv2019.pdf](http://acme.li/cv2019.pdf)

Email: hn@karte.co

I'm a senior developer/architect and have worked as employee #1 at startups,
as an independent freelancer, and even for BigCo. My current go-to languages
are Python and Scala but Elixir looks promising. I'm very interested in
functional programming, GIS, databases and distributed systems. Potentially
open to relocation after a short trial period.

------
mabunday

      Location: Minneapolis, MN, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python 3 (NumPy, pandas, scikit-learn, Dask, 
      TensorFlow, Selenium), R (dplyr, ggplot2), Unix, SQL, GraphQL, various miscellaneous OOP/functional languages
      Other skills: 
        BS in Statistics (experimental design, data analysis, optimization, machine learning)
        Public speaking/communication (professional consultation experience, former nationally ranked collegiate debater) 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1438wKfqWf-UxNnu8E64yfuSBs2sfypID/view?usp=sharing
      Email: My username @gmail.com
    

I will be graduating this May and I'm looking for full-time opportunities that
will leverage my dual computer science and statistics background and my
communication skills.

------
bt3
Location: US

Remote: If needed

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, Excel, PowerPoint, HTML/CSS, PHP, Vue.js

Resume:
[http://static.bentumbleson.com/btumbleson_resume.pdf](http://static.bentumbleson.com/btumbleson_resume.pdf)

Website: [http://bentumbleson.com](http://bentumbleson.com)

Email: btumbleson3 (at) "google" mail.com

Client facing technology consulting professional who specializes in
translating business requirements into technology-enabled solutions for
Fortune 500 clients through implementation expertise. Additional
entrepreneurial experience including raising funds and launching an MVP of a
paper-trading investment platform while in college. Seeking to leverage my
professional, academic, and entrepreneurial experiences into a product
management position to further industry-disrupting technology solutions.

------
vstuart
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: ML, MLP, graphical models, information extraction, genetics,
genomics

Résumé/CV:
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf)
|
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/vision.html](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/vision.html)
|
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/victoria_stuart.html](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/victoria_stuart.html)
| [https://persagen.com/resources/biokdd-
review.html](https://persagen.com/resources/biokdd-review.html)

Email: (gmail.com) Victoria.A.Stuart or see CV

------
maverwa
Location: Dortmund, Germany

Remote: Yes, but office would be

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: js, HTML, PHP, PostgreSQL, rust, some java but don’t make me do
java pls.

CV: nothing published right now. E-Mail: masch+hn || masch dot it

Would love to get more into backend/server side coding or even games. Doing
full stack web dev in consulting currently. Don’t want to do that.

------
mikhael28

       Location: Seattle, WA / Bay Area
       Remote: Yes, for the right situation.
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies: React, React Native, Node, AWS, 
       Serverless, Postgres, Mongo, Dynamo
       Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bTlDMhPfEMBh_PWYKC2fc4COGKJV01rBnp2E9m1L0G8/edit?usp=sharing
       Email: michael a*t fsa.community
       Github: mikhael28
    

I'm an autodidact with experience building marketplaces, APIs and mobile
experiences with React, Node & AWS. Open to relocation for the right role. Run
an open-source project to revolutionize how we teach technical skills:
[https://github.com/fsapprenticeship/fsa-
hub](https://github.com/fsapprenticeship/fsa-hub)

------
escapecharacter
Location: Anywhere US, prefer NYC/Boston/Bay Area (I'm a Canadian, just got my
green card)

Remote: Okay, but I like working in offices.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Shtick: Looking for full-time work as a Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer on
emerging platforms: Spatial Computing, Wearables, Telepresence. I've
productized bleeding-edge Computer Vision and Machine Learning systems, have a
PhD, am wizard. The past four years, I've worked at a series of venture-funded
startups (as an engineer, as founder), but but now I’m looking to build
interesting product at an established company. I've published 10 academic
whitepapers, have 4 patents.

Technologies: Augmented Reality, SLAM, Computer Vision, SceneKit, C++, Obj-C,
Rust, Swift, Python, Unity, Generative Adversarial Networks. Almost every new
job I started has required me to learn something new, productize it, and then
teach other engineers about it.

Résumé/CV:
[https://dustinfreeman.org/files/DustinFreemanCV.pdf](https://dustinfreeman.org/files/DustinFreemanCV.pdf)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustin-
freeman-65b82993/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustin-freeman-65b82993/)

Academic Page:
[http://dustinfreeman.org/academic/](http://dustinfreeman.org/academic/)

Demo Reel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd8g9HqfUe0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd8g9HqfUe0)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/dustinfreeman/](https://twitter.com/dustinfreeman/)

Github: [https://github.com/dustinfreeman/](https://github.com/dustinfreeman/)

Email: dustin.freeman@gmail.com

------
megaremote
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Temporarily

Technologies: iPhone and iPad dev, Cocoa Touch, Objective-C, Core ML/AI,
Swift, SQL, PHP, Node,

Resume: on request

App Store apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/john-
lyons/id571586394](https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/john-
lyons/id571586394)

Email: 'cakesy' @ gmail

iOS development since 2008, with 3g release, J2ME before that. Responsible for
major apps for banks, telcos, mining companies, etc...

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer with 20+ years of experience. I designed
and implemented several large mobile projects, and worked with team members
from around the world. Used to taking projects from concept all the way
through launch. Worked with some of the biggest tech companies in the world
and Australia, as well as to startups.

------
architv07
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Visa assistance needed for jobs outside India)

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, Java, Javascript, HTML/CSS, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T2BcvzpSuDFH-9gDngnu4Z2b4fZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T2BcvzpSuDFH-9gDngnu4Z2b4fZAAAvH/view?usp=sharing)

Email: architv07@gmail.com

I have ~3 years of experience working with Python in backend engineering. I
have worked at two edtech startups building their backend. I am currently
working at Dost Education(YC W17) where I handle their content distribution
system. I have also contributed to open source projects and started some of my
own projects - [https://github.com/architv](https://github.com/architv)

------
JiminHsieh
Location: Taipei, Taiwan (Current)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Require a working visa)

Technologies: Scala, Java, SQL, Kafka, Spark, Akka, Spring, Linux, Docker,
AWS, Jenkins, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/)

Email: jimin.hsieh.engineer{at}gmail.com

Software engineer with 4 years of Java experience, 3 years of Scala
experience, 1 year of Linux C experience, and 2 years of networking experience
specialized in high throughput and low latency systems and contributed to open
source.

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh+-user:jiminhsieh+is:merged&s=updated&type=Issues&s=created&o=desc)

------
joconnor7113

      Location:Portsmouth, OH
    
      Remote:Yes
    
      Willing to relocate:No
    
      Technologies:Python, JavaScript, SQL, MongoDB, Linux admin, AWS
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZioXZVt691y2imtiIfMMl1D-nkoGHSvo
    
      Email:joshoconnor7113@gmail.com
    

Howdy, my name is Josh.

I'm a full stack web dev currently serving as a team lead for a healthcare
software company. I have written, maintained, and deployed multiple
applications.

I enjoy working with others and have plenty of experience working remote.

I have plenty of time behind me coordinating directly with clients but also
enjoy working behind the scenes on the nitty gritty technical details.

I spend my spare time learning other technologies such as React and Django.

I'm very thorough and self critical. I like where I am but am just looking for
the next opportunity.

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: _Not ideally, but not impossible_

Technologies: _Mixed experience levels with JS /TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C_

Résumé/CV: _robertfairley.com /cv_

Email: _rrafairley || gmail_

 _I 've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but
currently mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed
a system for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed
Apple News+ formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you
can now find me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+
edition)._

 _I 'm in a good place these days, but I'm always curious to hear about
different kinds of projects from those I've been entwined in—including side
projects._

------
vascoconde
Desired Role: Senior Full-Stack Developer or Senior Backend Developer (Rails &
React)

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred as I will be leaving Berlin soon.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, React, HTML, CSS, PostgreSQL, Heroku,
AWS, Stripe API;

Currently learning: GraphQL, Apollo, ELM, Elixir

Portfolio: [https://vascoconde.com](https://vascoconde.com)

Email: vc@vascoconde.com

I’m a full-stack software engineer with a love for taking ideas and turning
them into useful products. I started using Ruby on Rails in 2010, and since
then it has been my tool of choice when building for the web. I was
responsible for shipping a dozen products to market and over the last few
years, I've been in positions of technical leadership.

I'm looking to join a small to medium-sized engineering team at a remote-
friendly company.

~~~
iraldir
I'm not hiring or anything but damn, that's a nice portfolio

------
humbleMouse

      Location: Minneapolis
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: To west coast only
    
      Technologies: Spring Boot, Docker, Kubernetes, Openshift, 
       HTML, Java 8, Groovy, Linux, Intelli-J, MongoDB,
       MySQL, Hibernate, Cassandra, Javascript, Angular, Git, 
       Jenkins, Selenium, Kafka, Apache, Tomcat,
       Jquery, Ajax, Json, Typescript, Ansible, Microservice
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oScbSc_kcl5XK0LOJjKWjRWJdtZGfW0s/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: mcmahonworks@gmail.com
    
      Open to contract or fulltime.  I can do operations work or 
      development work.  Proficient in full stack work.  Prefer 
      backend/operations/production support work.  Current 
      contract ended recently, available for work now.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
hueyjj
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/Redux, Go, Python, Postgresql, Electron, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://jasperjeng.com/Jasper_Jeng_Resume.pdf](https://jasperjeng.com/Jasper_Jeng_Resume.pdf)

Email: jasperjeng@gmail.com

I am about to graduate UCSC in two months. If you are looking for interns or
new grad software engineer, please reach out to me!

I personally develop full-stack applications in my free time, particularly
fond of React/Redux and Go right now. I'm extremely self-driven working on my
own projects and learning new technologies; I often work through the night and
into the next morning because I get too excited about new tech I'm working
with (to name one: gRPC).

My site: [https://jasperjeng.com](https://jasperjeng.com)

------
purpl3p3rs0n
Seeking 20 hours of work on a contract basis. Software maintenance or working
on a variety of areas is where I perform best.

    
    
      Location: Remote (USA citizen, currently in Latin America)
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately.
    
      Technologies: Elixir, C#, JavaScript, SQL.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CZRNjWzXHjEozyOp90JKLiWh2eyoGlviQnQ54iWmTA4/
    
      Email: jon.hackernews@outlook.com
    

Hi, I'm Jonathan. I am currently living in Latin America (working remotely and
learning Spanish). I've worked in a variety of roles with multiple platforms
and technologies. If you're in need of someone to jump into problems without
distracting your team from work, I could help.

------
Jaruzel
OK, this is a long-shot as I am not your typical Hacker News member.

I'm a Wintel Architect with speciality in Identity and Access Management,
however I am happy to do any type of hands-on WinTel management. I only work
remote, so give me remote access to your systems, and I'll give you 110% of
effort and skill. Big or small, if you are looking for a guy to manage your
WinTel systems, I'm that guy!

    
    
      Location: London 
      Remote: Yes. (Remote ONLY)
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: 
        Anything sitting on Windows Server.
        SQL, SharePoint, Active Directory, 
        Identity Manager. Basic Linux Management. 
        .NET programmer. 
        See my Website for full list.
      Résumé/CV: http://www.mattowen.com
      Email: matt@jaruzel.com

------
mkbkn
Location: Remote

Willing to relocate: NA

For portfolio, email me: instamohit at gmail dot com

Pitch:

"Every business is a writing business" \- Ray Edwards

Do you employ "direct response marketing" for your business/services? Are you
always looking to get more sales & conversions by optimizing what you're
advertising to your prospects?

Perhaps you already have a landing page, email sequences or a sales page
written for your product, but it is not getting the conversions you want. Or,
like everyone else, you want even more sales.

This is where direct response copywriting comes in. I'm here to help your
business get more sales.

I will (re)write your emails, ads, advertorials (print/online), landing pages,
sales letters etc. to skyrocket your conversions, meaning more income to you.

If interested to learn more, just reply to the email listed above. Let's talk.

~~~
mkbkn
Preferred industries: health and financial.

------
gkamisli
Location: Amsterdam, Dublin, Paris, Berlin, London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python (incl. Numpy, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), SQL,
Prolog/Datalog

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BqLGtXGF6h4APmsQWZzaMvYQOkg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BqLGtXGF6h4APmsQWZzaMvYQOkg8h6uz/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a master’s student in Computer Science at Oxford (graduating in
September). I am enthusiastic about data science and machine learning with an
interdisciplinary education in industrial engineering and computer science.
Interested in a full-time position where I can utilise my current skills and
knowledge, and I can further develop these skills in a practical and fast-
paced environment.

------
enno_au
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Prefer not to but willing to travel as required

Technologies: 35+ years in UNIX/Open Source/Linux/BSD so tempted to just say
"all of them". Realistically looking for SRE/admin roles, Splunk SME, or team
lead/infra lead

Résumé/CV: resume -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/w12c0lrsjf4qpy5/resume_jan18a_full...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/w12c0lrsjf4qpy5/resume_jan18a_full.pdf?dl=0)
OR gallery of Splunk work -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hd29csifctju2zn/gallery_18apr19.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hd29csifctju2zn/gallery_18apr19.pdf?dl=0)

Email: enno.davids@gmail.com

------
michaelflux
\- Location: Singapore \- Remote: Yes \- Willing to relocate: No permanently
but open to regular travel \- Technologies: Product, Program, Project
Management, resource planning planning, remote and local team building and
management, roadmapping, heavy focus on UX. \- Resume/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/michaelflux](https://linkedin.com/in/michaelflux) \-
Email: michael@michaelflux.com

Summary: Product person - these days primarily in PM positions, background
consists of over a decade of hands on UX and front-end dev work. Prefer to
work with smaller teams and by extension love the startup hustle. Tend to be
very hands on and work very closely with all teams within the company.

------
sandokan
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Have US and EU citizenship, willing relocate to other US
cities and Europe.

Technologies: C, Python, DevOps, Swift, FireBase, Bash, Linux, NGINX, Flask,
mySQL, SQLAlchemy

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xsRNQeXD6JW_Z7J6zCHNyRzYfUx...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xsRNQeXD6JW_Z7J6zCHNyRzYfUxedrJ9/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kevan.lucchini@gmail.com

I'm a developer that loves tinkering with new ideas on how to implement a
feature in a product. I'm design driven and passionate about working with
people. I'm experienced in back-end technologies and DevOps, but can take on
new languages and frameworks, as I have learnt everything I know in the span
of a year.

------
scotthenry47
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes, ideally

Willing to relocate: A possibility from 01/2020 onward

Technologies: 3 yr full stack dev. with MVC, C#, Java, SQL, and HTML. 1 yr
SDET selenium automation with Java. Power Shell scripting, agile
methodologies, product ownership and demoing to clients. An Eagle Scout and
National Merit Scholar with high aptitude for learning!

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1USm8KFgguMvmocwjosPfzmlApbw...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1USm8KFgguMvmocwjosPfzmlApbwaRcU0/view?usp=sharing)

Email: scott.m.henry92@gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-
henry-10020180/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-henry-10020180/)

------
kandreev
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SQL, R, Excel, VBA, Access, Tableau, Python, MATLAB, Google
Analytics, Statistical Analysis, A/B Testing, React, HTML/CSS/JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kirill-
andreev-53a199171/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kirill-andreev-53a199171/)

Email: kirill.andreev.tor@gmail.com

I'm a Data Analyst looking to leverage my quantitative skills and make an
impact. Passionate about interpreting data and studying methods to improve
performance. I have experience developing and designing reports, dashboards,
and presentations to display KPIs, detailed insights, and actions to improve
results. I'm self reliant and eager to grow my skill set!

------
moondaddi
Location: Seoul, South Korea

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS with typescript, Python, Rust, Go, Django, Flask, Node.js,
React, React Native, GraphQL, AWS, Docker, Postges

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/10iZNYz8lzbM1zUPFCgBsLvJj9Q3...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/10iZNYz8lzbM1zUPFCgBsLvJj9Q3vmKNB/view?usp=sharing)

Email: woonki.moon@gmail.com

I’m a Full-stack web developer += an enthusiastic learner + open source
contributor. I have been developing as a full-stack developer for +4 years.
I’m very experienced with modern web development technology such as React.js,
React Native, Django/Flask, Node.js, GraphQL, AWS architecture, and Docker.
And I’m experienced with Rust and Go.

------
chrisabrams
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript, React, Node.js, Docker, Kubernetes,
PostgreSQL, Google Cloud Platform, Stellar Blockchain, Ethereum Blockchain,
Bitcoin Lighting Network

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cabrams/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cabrams/)

Email: mail [at] chrisabrams.com

I generally work as a technical lead or architect helping companies build
JavaScript applications, API, & SDKs and I do a lot of work with NASA.

My specializations include single page apps, scalable Node.js-backed APIs,
JavaScript SDKs, and reliable infrastructure powered by Kubernetes. Repeat
clients appreciate my abilities to break down & organize projects as well as
hit the finish line.

------
saelamin
* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap, Responsive
Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer currently specializing in building custom websites. I
can build static websites or custom WordPress themes. Experienced working
collaboratively and building with clients.

------
abdusamed

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes only if office exist
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in the US
      Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Scala, Solidity
      Résumé/CV: https://mega.nz/#!nt1g1aLL!rw3Vg2yXTdVwt5q9RfK0G3Lkm025mxYFq-WocrC2Mlc
      Email: abdusamed[dot]ahmed[dot]live[dot]com
    

I am a back-end developer with experience with Ethereum blockchain. I have
worked with Akka & Socket.io for event/message driven application. I also have
experience in deploying application on the cloud, AWS using CI/CD pipeline,
Jenkins. I've also worked on front-end application using Angular7 & React.

To wrap it up, I have over 2.5 professional work experience and master
graduate.

------
ddon
Location: Tallinn, Estonia, EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporarily only

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Node.js), PHP, HTML/CSS, AWS, Redis, MySQL,
DevOps, WordPress

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: fotkin@gmail.com

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer with 20+ years of experience. I designed
and implemented several big scale projects, and worked with team members from
around the world. I specialize in solving big and interesting problems,
research and development. Provide full service software development and
combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex business needs.
Founder, founded several startups. Can take projects from concept all the way
through launch and can work with clients of all sizes, from individuals and
startups to multinational enterprise companies.

------
rawicki

      Permanent contract/short term project/consulting 
      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: I like Berlin, but may consider Zurich, Amsterdam or Singapore.
      Technologies: C++, Python, Scala, Java, Akka, Flink, Spark, Kafka, AWS and others
      Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/rawicki
      Email: rafal[at]rawicki.org
    

I have designed and built products (also with hardware parts), driven them to
production quality and adoption by customers. I have experience integrating
large software projects, performance tuning and writing solid multithreading
code. I learn fast and I like picking up hard challenges. I can also manage
small teams.

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK | Remote

My name is Emad and I'm a Full-stack web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field. I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to
hugely popular websites (Such as xda-developers and Harvard CNS).

Technologies: Node.JS, Express, MongoDB, Socket.io, GraphQL (Apollo), Meteor,
HTML/CSS, WordPress, JavaScript/ES8, jQuery, React (Redux/MobX), React Native,
ES8, TypeScript, AngularJS,

Portfolio: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-portfolio.com)

Résumé/CV: [http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf](http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
scottgorny
Location: Ottawa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottgorny](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottgorny)

Technologies: Java, Spring (Boot, Cloud, Security, Rest, WebMVC), TypeScript,
JavaScript, Angular/AngularJS, EmberJS, VueJS, ExtJS, HTML/CSS, Python,
GoLang, Kotlin, PostgreSQL, MySQL/MariaDB, SQL Server, Oracle

Email: scottgorny at gmail.com

CV/Resume: On request

About Me: I have been a full stack developer for 20+ years. Lead and managed
many teams while staying very hands on with the whole technology stack. Have
built successful development teams on multiple occasions. I have had many
projects successfully deployed that have been in production for 10+ years and
are still being used.

------
peter_d_sherman
Location: CT/Hartford/NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (for the right people)

Technologies: Any language, Any database

Résumé/CV: 20+ years programmer

Email: peter.d.sherman@gmail.com

I'm willing to work for as little as $1/hr for the right people, or even free.
Again, _for the right people_. Who are the right people? Well, let's start
with the problem or problems you want to solve, or what you want to
accomplish, and have a phone or email discussion around those. That discussion
should tell both of us, in 20 minutes or less if we're the right people for
one another. (Hint: If you read and appreciate Joel Spolsky, Paul Graham,
Steve Yegge, Raymond Chen, Mike Abrash, Ken Shirriff, Hackaday and HN, then
you might be the right people...<g>)

------
NischalM
Location: California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, MySQL, git, Linux, docker

Resume:
[https://github.com/DarkestFloyd/resume/blob/master/resume.pd...](https://github.com/DarkestFloyd/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: nischal.bhatewara@gmail.com

I am a new graduate with a MS in Data Science and am seeking an entry level
position in a technology company. I have a very strong programming background
and can iterate over solutions easily. At my internship, I regularly
communicated results to doctors and researchers at Harvard Med and can create
effective dynamic visualization in D3 and dashboards in R shiny.

Above all, I want to work to make change. I am open to non profit work too.

------
kayge

      Location: Near Portland, OR
    
      Remote: Yes, preferred. Been successfully 100% remote for over 3 years now.
    
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time, but willing to travel.
    
      Technologies: javascript, python, php, sql, c#
    
      Resume/CV: by request
    
      Email: username at proton mail
    

More about me: 10+ years of experience, B.S. in Computer Science, extreme
interest in security, easy to get along with, lifelong learner.

My current title doesn't contain "full stack", but I've got experience with
front end, back end, system admin (windows and *nix), database admin (mssql,
mysql, oracle).

Long story short: I'm great at solving problems and simplifying life with
computers :) Happy May!

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of
several hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work
with large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other
half of my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social
sciences, biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
marc_abonce
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only inside the country

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, HTML/CSS.

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/marc-abonce-
seguin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marc-abonce-seguin/)

Email: marc-abonce @ mailbox . org

GitHub: [https://github.com/MarcAbonce](https://github.com/MarcAbonce)

I'm a web developer from Mexico looking for freelance or remote gigs. I'm a
junior developer experience-wise, but I can still build a good web application
that will fit your user's needs. I can also learn any web/MVC framework fairly
quickly, so I'm not limited to the technologies mentioned earlier.

------
schultzer
Location: Tijuana, Mexico (EU Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir/Erlang | Rust | Fortran | JavaScript/TypeScript |
Ruby/Rails | Swift | HTML/CSS | MySql/Postgres/MongoDB | Phoenix (Elixir) |
VueJS (Javascript) | Webpack | OpenCV | Tesseract | Electron (Javascript) |
Ansible (build/deploy/provision) | Docker | BLAS | webRTC | Cloud
server/virtual machines (DigitalOcean) | Continous Integration
(CircleCI/Travis/Appveyor/Gitlab) | OAuth2 (authorization) | OZ
(authentication and authorization) | iOS (Swift)

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: benjamin at schultzer.com

Github: [https://github.com/schultzer](https://github.com/schultzer)

------
wolco
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No, looking for remote positions Technologies: PHP,
Laravel, Javascript, Vue, jQuery, React, Oracle, PostgreSQL, MySQL, , MongoDB
(certified), Java, C++...

Résumé/CV: [http://software-developer.ca/Resume_2019.docx](http://software-
developer.ca/Resume_2019.docx) [https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-
devenyi-290b887/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-devenyi-290b887/)

Email: rob@phpdeveloper.ca

17+ years of PHP application development and many other technologies. Looking
for a remote, backend / full stack role building great software, ideally using
php.

~~~
retreatguru
We are hiring experienced PHP devs at Retreat Guru. Ask for Deryk. :D

~~~
wolco
Looks like a great role. Are you guys open to remote candidates?

------
Tsagadai
Location: Brisbane, Australia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, but would
prefer not to. E3 eligible. Technologies: Keras, Tensorflow, Python, R, Ruby
on Rails, C, JS, React, Scala, OCaml, Postgres, most of the AWS common
toolchain from a devops view. Résumé/CV:
[https://chriscurran.work](https://chriscurran.work) Email: chris at scut.tl

I've been in the individual contributor game for a long time. Solid
development experience (front end, back end, apps and data pipelines), devops
and SRE experience and a very strong interest in machine learning with some
experience in commercial ML development.

I am keen to try my hand at almost anything.

------
wlodzislav
Location: Batumi/Georgia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Node.js/Express, D3, Esprima, C++14+

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/wlodzislav-resume](http://bit.ly/wlodzislav-resume)

Email: wlodzislav@outlook.com

Senior Full-stack engineer looking to move into Product/Project management.

I worked remotely as a freelancer and in small teams for almost 8 years,
including as the Senior/Lead Full-stack developer for 5+. On most of the jobs
I also took part in Project/Product management tasks, on some in UI/UX design
and DevOps.

My main expertise is JS/Node. I worked with Node from 0.6x in production,
recently started committing to Node.js. Have interest in static/dynamic code
analysis, editor plugins.

------
CaioFer
Email: c410.f3r -- gmail.com

Latest project: A constrained NP-problem solver compiled to WASM
([https://c410-f3r.gitlab.io/mop-wasm-
playground/](https://c410-f3r.gitlab.io/mop-wasm-playground/))

Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FEmV_ni0ahOQT19zfkiIdJm14QB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FEmV_ni0ahOQT19zfkiIdJm14QB55NFl)

Technologies: Golang, Java, JavaScript, NodeJS, PHP, TypeScript, Rust, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Docker, Docker Compose, Eclipse, Linux, Httpd, Nginx,
Kubernetes

\---

Bachelor's degree, Web developer for 9+ years, Java developer for 4+ years and
Rust developer for 2+ years

------
shinryuu
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Pandas), Javascript (Vue), Postgres.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/)

Email: jonathan@argpar.se

Hi, my name is Jonathan. I've been working professionally as a software
engineer for about 4 years. In the past two years I've become very comfortable
with Django and I'll most certainly be able to help you with that.

Right now I'm looking for contract work, I'd be happy to work on site either
in Frankfurt or for a limited time elsewhere to then continue to work
remotely.

Either way, happy to connect to anyone who reaches out!

------
Tenoke
SEEKING WORK | Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer | Remote / Berlin,
DE Site: [https://svilentodorov.xyz/](https://svilentodorov.xyz/)

email: sviltodorov[at]gmail.com

CV:
[https://svilentodorov.xyz/SvilenTodorov.pdf](https://svilentodorov.xyz/SvilenTodorov.pdf)

Python Developer with 5+ years of experiencing specializing in Machine
Learning. I focus on Deep Learning, especially projects near the cutting edge,
but not exclusively.

Computer Vision, NLP, Tabular Data, etc.

Building models, APIs, pipelines, etc. DevOps experience.

I've worked remotely for roughly 3 years and freelanced for over 2 (with full-
time positions in between).

------
westoncb
Location: Tucson, AZ

Remote: ideal

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: Various. I've been using mostly web-based tech recently. I'm
gonna say 'three.js' here in case someone searches the page for it. See résumé
for more details.

Portfolio: [http://symbolflux.com/projects](http://symbolflux.com/projects)

Résumé: [http://symbolflux.com/resume.html](http://symbolflux.com/resume.html)
or [https://www.linkedin.com/in/weston-
beecroft-b4a98054/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/weston-beecroft-b4a98054/)

Email: westoncb at gmail

I'm an experienced software engineer with a background in computer graphics
and a knack for the areas where software development connects with psychology
(e.g. designing learnable/efficient UIs, effective communication). I've built
a few things you might recognize from Hacker News (see my portfolio linked
above).

I'm primarily looking for two categories of work (but by all means, feel free
to propose something else!)

1) Remote contract work related to computer graphics, computational geometry,
or what I'd call "deep interaction problems" (see my work on novel developer
tools for examples).

2) Working with small groups of people to build interesting software. If I
found the right team and the right project, I'd be willing to relocate
(especially to NYC, Chicago, maybe Seattle—but open to anywhere, definitely
doesn't have to be a big city). Very briefly, the 'right team' is: competent,
excited by what they're working on, and friendly/sociable. The right project
is mostly just something original, either technically or in how it could
affect the world (most every SV startup supposedly 'changing the world' for
the 'better' is not going to pass my filter for this: I mean for real. That
said, just 'non-evil' is sufficient if the project is interesting in a
technical sense).

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere provided that a relocation package is available OR Remote
Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React.js, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, Sass, (A bit of)
Django

Résumé/CV:
[https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v154903966...](https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v1549039666/CV_en.pdf)

Email: hi@mrassili.com

Portfolio: [http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com) |
[https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am open for hire, contract work or freelance projects right now.

~~~
yashp
Hey, uh, this is awkward, but you're linking to my CV (not yours). Could you
fix that? Thanks!

~~~
mrassili
I'm so sorry, I don't know how it got there :x Just fixed it.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
I will give you $5 if you change your objective section to be "Taking
Stackoverflow to it's logical extreme"

~~~
mrassili
I'm good

------
thisispete
Creative Technologist / Front End Dev / R&D Engineer || 20 years experience

Location: Oakland / SF

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NorCal, Amsterdam or Hawaii

Technologies: Node.js, electron, CSS3, HTML5, ES6, swift, objectiveC, c++,
OpenFrameworks, Arduino, Raspberry Pi, Fusion 360, Grasshopper, CNC, 3D Print,
Laser cutter, woodworking, vacu-form, bluetooth, NFC, beacons, maker
electronics, multi-screen interactive exhibits, point of sale, R&D rapid
prototyping, graphic design, adobe suite, sketch

[http://thisispete.com](http://thisispete.com)

[http://linkedin.com/in/thisispete](http://linkedin.com/in/thisispete)

------
theothermelissa
Location: Tuscumbia, Alabama

Remote: Highly preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible, depending on position

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, REACT, REDUX, Illustrator

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/melmorganresume](http://bit.ly/melmorganresume)

Email: melissapearlmorgan@gmail.com

I’m a hardworking junior front-end developer with a background in graphic
design, a degree in creative writing, and a passion for tools that make
complex industries more accessible to real people. I’m seeking remote
opportunities that can benefit from my creative background and finance
experience. I'm looking to join a great team where I can add meaningful value
and also level up my development abilities.

------
thisismyswamp
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For part of the year

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js), Go, Python, Haskell, C, Java, and more

Resume: I keep an up to date resume at Toptal:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira) (you don't have to hire
me through them)

Email: marcospereiradev@gmail.com

Backend developer working a lot with Node.js, but also love Python and Go.
Have worked on many projects with big companies, led small developer teams,
modernized legacy systems, and worked on a browser extension that identified
twitter bots using deep learning. Happy to try out new technologies.

------
twairball

      Location: Hong Kong / China
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: AI/ML, Computer Vision, Python, Swift, Ruby, Tensorflow, Data Science
      Resume/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1WY8PxvSBbyCh_rwvcX2e35eFvM8EHAIi
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jerry-liu-9a4468/
      Email: jerry@lioniq.com
    

Product Manager and Software Engineer with 10+ years experience shipping
mobile and web products. I last worked at a Computer Vision startup where I
led teams to design, build and ship products to solve problems with cutting
edge deep learning technology.

------
andrek
Location: San Diego / San Francisco

Remote: Yes, moving to Bali soon

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Cryptocurrencies, Javascript, React/Redux, AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://angel.co/andre-king-1](https://angel.co/andre-king-1)

Email: andrx [at] protonmail [dot] com

My favorite technologies are cryptocurrencies, Python & Vim.

Traveling, yoga, and jiu-jitsu keep me balanced.

I've worked at Microsoft, an AI-startup, and..

Be the company to complete the rule of 3 :-)

I'm looking for a job at a crypto startup as a software engineer. I have 2-3
years experience building projects (both hobby & professional) from the ground
up. All relevant links/info can be found on my AngelList profile.

------
wsp_nomad
Location: Regina, SK Canada/US citizen living in Canada

Remote: Yes/Part-time 20 - 25 hours a week

Willing to relocate: Not at this time, maybe in a few years.

Technologies: Ruby, Python, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Rails 5+, Flask, Django,
Git, Heroku, AWS (S3).

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/tim-fleming-software-
developer-30a83...](https://linkedin.com/in/tim-fleming-software-
developer-30a83b24)

Email: tfleming26 [at] hotmail [dot] com

Like my LinkedIn summary says, I've spent many years developing brochure
websites with internal CMSes, Dreamweaver, etc. But for the last 3 years I've
been focusing on modern web technologies.

------
rashmibaheti
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:JavaScript, React, Redux, Bootstrap, Node.js, MongoDB, Express,
HTML, CSS, Front End/Full Stack

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rashmibaheti/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rashmibaheti/)

Github: [https://github.com/rbaheti](https://github.com/rbaheti)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mnCjDEuTmUF-4sSPqnQ_HyTXNEr...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mnCjDEuTmUF-4sSPqnQ_HyTXNErSAlKh/view)

Email:baheti.rash123@gmail.com

------
mlentrepreneur
If you're a promising startup and need a technically strong generalist to get
a whole host of things done in the face of uncertainty, give me a message. I'm
a research scientist in machine learning (NLP mostly but prior experience in
vision) with an entrepreneurial mindset (founded a few things) and a strong
programming background in Python/JS full-stack.

    
    
      Location: UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Singapore, USA, or London preferred, in that order)
      Technologies: Machine Learning, Python, JS, React
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2WcfRgR
      Email: See the CV

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/) ,
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z...).

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
brian_c
Location: Chicago, IL, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mostly Vue now, and React previously, but I'm not too religious
about tech. Happy to learn something new!

Résumé/CV: [https://brian.carstensen.dev/](https://brian.carstensen.dev/)

Email: brian@carstensen.dev

I've been mostly-front-end web developing for about ten years. I used to be a
designer and try to make myself useful in that capacity when I can. I love
building interactive graphics-heavy UIs; any day I get to break out some high-
school trigonometry is a good day! I think ideally I'm looking for some kind
of dot-org, but I'm fairly open minded.

------
egypturnash
Some of your bright shiny new businesses may need an artist who actually has
half a hope of understanding what the hell you're talking about. Maybe that's
me.

Location: New Orleans, LA

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: probably not, I literally moved out of Seattle
_yesterday_.

Technologies: I can draw my ass off. Mostly with Illustrator. Sometimes I
animate too but I'm pretty rusty on that right now, if your project interests
me enough I can blow the dust off my copy of Animate and make some HTML5
animations for you.

Resume:
[http://egypt.urnash.com/animjobhunt/](http://egypt.urnash.com/animjobhunt/)

Email: egypt@urnash.com

------
dwightgunning
Software developer and technical leader with an entrepreneurial spirit. I love
building effective teams, solving technical challenges, and shipping great
products.

\---

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands (permanent residency; Australian citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Australia)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Angular|React), Python (Django|Django
Rest Framework), APIs and integrations, Postgres, AWS
(EC2|S3|Lambda|RDS|CloudFront|R53)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dwightgunning.com/static/downloads/Dwight_Gunnin...](https://www.dwightgunning.com/static/downloads/Dwight_Gunning-
Resume-May_2019.pdf)

Email: dwight@dwightgunning.com

------
christopher8827
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably to Sunnyvale OR San Francisco / Santa
Clara / San Jose. I am E3 eligible.

Technologies: React/Redux, ES6+ Javascript, GatsbyJS, Nodejs, ExpressJS, Jest,
Ant Design, Progressive Web Apps, JAM stack, React Native, MongoDB

Resume/CV: Available on request.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clam8/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clam8/)

Email: christopherlam88[at]hotmail.com

I currently work as a Javascript Developer. I have ~ 3 years experience mostly
with React and Javascript. One recent project I have worked on is a search app
in using JS APIs + React.

------
srrr
Senior Data Analyst based in Berlin

Location: Berlin/Germany Remote: yes, but local preferred Willing to relocate:
no

Technologies: Webanalytics (Google, Adobe, Webtrends, Webtrekk), Databases
(Postgres, Redshift), Tableau, Power BI, Statistics, a/b-testing, Knime,
Python (Pandas, StatsModels, Matplotlib, Scikit-learn, ...)

Résumé/CV: Since 10 years I am a data analyst working in product and marketing
departments. With my strong understanding of business strategies and user
research I build and exercise data pipelines, visualizations and online user
research tools that really answer the question: How can we do better?

Email: hnjobs052019 [AT] kolowski.de

------
cascada
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Technologies: different, depending on a task

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you. Mostly
I create with web apps.

Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest projects 2 ecommerce stores I've built from zero. Full list:
[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
dylrich
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I am willing to consider a few other places in the U.S.
or Canada - I strongly prefer remote

Technologies: Go, Python, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, GIS, Docker

Website: [https://dylrich.com](https://dylrich.com)

Email: dylan@neatmaps.com

I am looking for a position primarily writing Go, but willing to work with
other languages occasionally. I have extensive experience in geospatial, GIS
and mapping technologies from frontend to backend. I currently handle
productionizing data science products, including machine learning models and
complex data aggregation products, for a SaaS product.

------
desaiguddu
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Singapore)

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Frontend & Backend with NodeJS/PHP

Technologies: Swift, React Native, ReactJS, Redux, PHP & NodeJS, Flutter

Resume: On Request

Portfolio: [https://www.mobilefirst.in](https://www.mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirsthq [dot] com

I have over 9 years of experience working as a Software Developer and
Architect on enterprise & consumer applications. I'm looking for a short-term
& contract opportunity where I can provide value and grow with a good
organization. My expertise is mobile (iOS & Android), Web (Node, MongoDB,
Laravel, ReactJS).

------
JCrandell

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: BOS/NYC/CHI/LA
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/
      Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com
    

Seasoned software engineer on the lookout for my next opportunity. I love
creating tools that improve the lives of everyday people. Industry agnostic. I
can find a meaningful challenge in just about anything. Please forward all
inquiries/opportunities to email.

------
leetbulb

      Location: US
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: For established companies
      Technologies:
        PHP (Vanilla, Symfony, Laravel), JS (Vanilla,
        Node, React, GraphQL/Apollo), C++, AWS, K8S,
        Linux, DevOps (GitLab/ci, Docker, Puppet, etc), 
        Pentesting, MySQL, Druid, ELK, Serverless,
        JetBrains IDEs <3
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: HN profile
    
    

\- Primarily a web application developer

\- More than ten years experience working B2B

\- Seven years working remotely

\- Primarily performance-marketing and ecommerce industries

\- Brought multiple projects from thought to profit

\- Flawless application security track record

------
vincent-xiao
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Willing to relocate: Yes (any major city in California or Seattle, WA)

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Go, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Spring Boot, React

Website: [https://vincentxiao.com](https://vincentxiao.com)

Email: vince@vincentxiao.com

Hi, I'm a backend software developer coming from a background in finance. I'm
looking for a role where I can help design and build APIs, services, and
improve tooling.

If I'm not familiar with your stack, send me an email anyways, I'm willing to
learn other languages. I'm also open to internship-to-full-time hire programs.
Thanks for reading!

------
grizzles
Free work for a startup:

I enjoy solving complex problems. I'm an ~40s entrepreneur working on a some
pet projects but I'd like to explore working with a startup team as well. I
can build you a modern machine learning model or think / work on a complex
problem for you for free provided you have one of (1) finance (2) customers
(3) a cool product or service.

Location: Sunshine Coast Aus

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning / Data Science / Complex Math / Growth Hacker

Email: eric@gregarious.com.au

Github: github.com/ericbets

Shoot me your pitch and what kind of work / terms you have in mind and I'll
send you back a response.

------
andy800
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, Python, Vue, many more

Resume: cfnine.com

Email: 'andy' @ the domain one line above

13 years of financial & marketing analytics (former corporate VP) - advanced
expertise in SQL, plus Python (pandas), Excel, Tableau. Currently consulting
and building solutions with Vue (example:
[https://fullprice.no](https://fullprice.no)).

Much more than a technologist, a strategic thinker who has worked alongside
C-level execs for most of my career. Especially interested in limited-time
analytic or automation projects / consulting engagements.

------
hypertexthero
Location: New York City.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Eventually.

Technologies: Graphic design (paper, pencil, Adobe Creative Suite, any
UX/wireframing tool), clean hand-coded HTML & CSS, hacking together of Python,
Go, JavaScript or PHP to make things work. Experience with Django, WordPress,
Hugo, Git & GitLab or GitHub, Unix & Bash shell, some MySQL.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simon@simongriffee.com

Mainly looking for part-time work, but would consider full-time with the right
people & place.

------
linearza

      Location: Cape Town
      Remote: Preferred 
      Willing to relocate: Not ideally
      Technologies: Emberjs (3.9+), Ruby on Rails (5), Sass primarily, including many others such as Cordova, Postgres, C3/D3, Leaflet etc.  
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: linearza at gmail.com
    

Actively developing since 2010, having worked amongst others, for two startups
as an early stage (< 1 yr) engineer. Highly experienced in performant,
compatible UI development. Comfortable in small, fast paced environments, with
high ownership factor.

------
ypkuby
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Within Canada, or Europe

Technologies: Docker, Kubernetes, Openshift, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Java,
Python, Perl, Ruby/Rails, PHP, Testing (various frameworks), Typescript,
Jenkins, Salt, Puppet.

Resume/CV: Please contact (mike@kuby.ca)

Email: mike@kuby.ca

Addition:

I'm open to consulting, short-term, long-term contracts, and prefer remote
work. I'm a team player, I love to have fun, learn, build + test software,
teach, and create overall great products. I run my own servers, run my own ISP
locally, and always up for a challenge. Shoot me an email, let's get in touch!

------
medhir
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (React, Vue, TypeScript), Go, some C#,
Docker, AWS (EC2 + S3)

Résumé: [https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/medhir-blog-
dev/Résumé+20...](https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/medhir-blog-
dev/Résumé+2019.pdf)

Email: mail AT Medhir.com

Site: [https://medhir.com](https://medhir.com)

Front-end focused engineer with an eye for minimalist design (both in UI
look/feel and code). Am interested in also taking on back-end work at the API
layer.

------
doorty
Location: Los Angeles (Culver City, Downtown, Venice, Santa Monica)

Title: Solutions Architect and Senior JavaScript Developer

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty/)

10+ years experience building mobile and web products from scratch. I've
founded tech startups and lead engineering efforts at large companies. I have
a MS Computer Science and can do full stack. However, I'm more of a design
thinker and often focus on the presentation layer.

Email: brent at doorty dot com

------
chevonied
Location: Mankato, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Javascript (Vue JS), HTML, CSS, SQL (MSSQL, Oracle
DB), Linux (Kali, Bash CLI)

Resumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dvMGUotZXjJkJCax0oh8ixeRH-D...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dvMGUotZXjJkJCax0oh8ixeRH-
DKf_RY/view)

Email: chevonied@gmail.com

Website: [https://chevonie.com](https://chevonie.com)

I'm due to graduate in May with a BSc in IT. I am very interested in Web &
Mobile software development and IT Security.

------
corgiorgy
Location: New York City (NYC)

Remote: Yes but prefer an office environment

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Development, Machine Learning, SQL (PostgreSQL,
MySQL), Linux, Javascript, some Q/kdb+ and Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://sethdandridge.com/resume.pdf](https://sethdandridge.com/resume.pdf)

Email: sethdan@gmail.com

Programmer for 18+ years. Currently in legal/financial tech focused on data
pipeline development and system architecture. I have a passion for learning
new technologies and solving interesting problems. Comfortable with the full
stack.

------
tbirrell
Location: Austin Tx

Remote: Yes, though not a requirement

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: LA/EMP, PHP, Laravel, MySQL, Javascript, jQuery, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tbirrell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tbirrell/)

Email: tbirrell@xristos.net

GitHub: [https://github.com/tbirrell](https://github.com/tbirrell)

\---

Seeking Back-End or Full-Stack work. Proficient in PHP and Laravel with
additional experience in a plethora of supplementary technologies. Excited for
any new opportunities to learn.

------
donbox
Location:Toronto/Vancouver. Have PR, will be moving to Canada in August 2019
or earlier.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in Canada

Technologies: Backend Development using Java/Spring, Serverless using AWS
services, Frontend using AngularJS. Device Middleware software developement
using C++. Have also used Python extensively to automate tasks.

In general, I consider myself to be Programming Language and Platform
agnostic.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/codenrun/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/codenrun/)

Email: aaggar24@asu.edu

------
hta
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir, JS (web and node), Postgresql, Docker, Terraform, CSS,
sass, html. Fullstack, system architecture, devops, learning Rust

Résumé/CV:
[https://htavenido.com/hector_avenido_elixir_developer_CV.pdf](https://htavenido.com/hector_avenido_elixir_developer_CV.pdf)
/
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/htavenido/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/htavenido/)

Email: htavenido@gmail.com

------
icy_as_blue
Location: San Francisco/Bay area Remote: OK relocate: Anywhere in Bay area is
ok Technologies: Java, C++, Python, HTML5, JavaScript/Node, SQL, PHP, Git
Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruifeng-
sheng-947626113/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruifeng-sheng-947626113/) Email:
cherylsheng110@gmail.com

Software Engineering Master graduating this May, with Bachelor's degree in
Statistics. Intern experience on building MEAN stack web services.

------
tmiller

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, C++, C#, Java, etc
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: threemiller3 -at- outlook.com
    

Looking for a part-time position, remote or local. Currently working at
Microsoft @ Xbox for more than 10 years but looking to reduce hours due to
family obligations. Part of the Xbox Live Compute (Azure game server hosting)
launch team. Have worked on Xbox Live Services, Media Center, Windows Mobile
and low-level embedded development.

------
greenleafs
Location: Bangalore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, AWS Services(EC2, Lambda, RDS, Redshift etc), Postgres,
Apache Solr, Redis, Django, Pandas.

Résumé/CV:
[https://risingsmoke.github.io/resume/](https://risingsmoke.github.io/resume/)

Email: sri.dbp@gmail.com

Software Developer for over 2.5 years, I have worked in various stages of
product development cycle, from dev to production, including Devops. Having
worked in startups, I am also comfortable in small and fast paced teams with a
focus on ownership.

------
chelovek89
Location: Washington DC Area(US citizen if thats relevant to your position)
Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: yes Technologies: React Web, React
Native, WeChat, JAMstack, MERN stack (front end preferred) Email & Examples:
arturo@make-it-happen.dev

I consider myself mid-level. I regularly do contract work for small businesses
who mostly need CMS, plugins, maintenance, troubleshooting, etc. Im looking to
work with more senior developers to help lighten their loads while I learn
more advanced concepts.

------
ujal
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Cologne, Germany - [http://mygnu.com](http://mygnu.com)

    
    
      Hi HN,
    
      my name is Ujal - http://mygnu.com
      I am a Frontend Engineer from Cologne, Germany.
    
      For the past 8 years I've worked exclusively as a freelancer 
      and I am currently on a search for exciting new projects.
    
      My past clients include
     
      https://universal-music.de
      https://minglabs.com
      https://dunckelfeld.de

------
em_jones
Location: Chicago, IL Remote: preferred Willing to relocate: not currently
Technologies: JavaScript/Typescript -proficient in Vue & angular and client-
side app architecture including state management Java - spring boot and spring
cloud supporting services Docker & k8s AWS & GCP Python Elixir Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emgjones](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emgjones)
Email: em@agiantagravic.com

------
Austin_Conlon
Location: Mountain View, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: WatchKit, Cocoa Touch, Swift, Objective-C

App Store apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id118950...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/austinconlon](https://github.com/austinconlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

Open to work on all Apple platforms (macOS, iOS, watchOS, tvOS, app
extensions), but watchOS would be ideal.

------
jagger27

      Location: Ottawa, ON
      Remote: Possibly
      Willing to relocate: within Canada
      Technologies: Go, C, C++, LLVM IR, JavaScript, Vue.js Python, Linux, git. Fullstack with a preference for backend.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.jagger.co/downloads/JaggerDeLeoResumeJul2018.pdf
      Email: jagger [ à la ] twoseven.ca
    

I am a systems programmer at heart and love interesting problems with nuance.
Particularly interested in green companies and those looking to benefit
society.

------
t2riRXawYxLGGYb
> Contracts and consulting only.

I'm currently working deeply in end-to-end encryption and offline-first/mobile
data syncing. My skillset is as deep as it is broad. I can remotely manage a
small software project or write code.

Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: \- Backend: Python, Django, Node, Sequelize \- Database:
Postgres, Redis, CouchDB, PouchDB \- Frontend: Javascript, React, React Native
\- DevOps: Kubernetes, Docker

Website: cjroth.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/cjroth](https://github.com/cjroth)

Email: chris@cjroth.com

------
quicksilver03
Location: Paris (France)

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Docker, Ansible, Terraform, AWS, Java, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Jenkins, Puppet

Résumé/CV: [https://www.sebastianopilla.com](https://www.sebastianopilla.com)

Experienced SRE/DevOps looking for new challenges. I'm also comfortable
managing small engineering teams where I can still make significant design and
code contributions. Permanent positions preferred, but I'm open to 6-8 months
contract work for the right project.

------
jbarham
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Go/"Golang", C/C++, IoT (especially Particle.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-
resume.html](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-resume.html)

Email: john@wombatsoftware.com

[https://www.wombatsoftware.com/](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/) is my
personal business website and the best summary of my skill-set and experience.

------
darklajid
Location: Singapore

Remote: No (need working permit to stay in SG)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Javascript, some F# and dabbling in Clojure, Rust

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-
podszun/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-podszun/)

Email: ben@ben.sh

Senior .Net developer with a focus on the backend, but not married to the
stack and always interested to learn new stuff. Looking for the next long-term
gig after being with the current company for far more than a decade.

------
johnmobley
Location: Richmond, Virginia, USA Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: C#, Javascript, Node.js, Java, C++, Win32, Linux
Résumé/CV:[https://pastebin.com/9ygGZVY7](https://pastebin.com/9ygGZVY7)
Email:jmobleyworks@gmail.com —— Long time one man band software consulting
company owner/operator looking for a place to call home. Looking to solve
business problems, not my business problems.

------
dev_zl
Location: Morocco (now)

Remote: Yes (Will match your timezone)

Willing to relocate: Temporarily

Technologies: NodeJS, ReactJS, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, SQL based databases,
Solidity/Etheureum

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a1s7be2Fw--
L97v2hq8_7iE17y...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a1s7be2Fw--
L97v2hq8_7iE17yZs9Vnh) \- My experience is mostly a mix of freelance work and
own built project. I also have a Master's Degree in Big Data.

Email: ledevzl@gmail.com

------
1k
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporarily

I am an IT contractor, typically involved in client-facing roles in APAC such
as technical project management, solution architecture and presales. 15 years
of experience, mostly in integrating clients’ systems and data with other 3rd-
party vendors. Very comfortable working onsite and with remote teams. If you
need someone to deploy a project, follow up a lead, gather requirements, or
demo a PoC in this region please contact me.

Email: hn@techconsultant.pro

------
revenga99
Location: Dallas (moving soon)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:
JS/React/Redux,NodeJS,Go,Rust,AWS,Docker,MongoDB,Solidity,Pytorch, Python

Github: [https://github.com/DanielMcSheehy](https://github.com/DanielMcSheehy)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p1g_DurMK30AE6pEXa0f0TG5_jq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p1g_DurMK30AE6pEXa0f0TG5_jqe-
MCI/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dsm140130@utdallas.edu

------
helltone
I'm an experienced C++ developer, but these days I mostly do management. I am
looking for a new adventure as a team lead or manager with emphasis on
technical delivery. I have worked on lots of things: research, electronics,
embedded, high-performance, graphics, 3d printing and robotics.

Location: Central London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Not immediately, maybe later

Technologies: C++, CUDA, Python, Agile/Scrum

Résumé/CV: [http://funchal.github.io](http://funchal.github.io)

Email: see above

------
JamesMcGill
Principal-level SRE/DevOps engineer looking for remote work. I want to build
beautiful infrastructure for you. I have a lot of experience with auto-scaling
Kubernetes clusters and CI/CD on top of Kubernetes. I build infrastructure
with Terraform and I regularly build tools using Go. Very comfortable with
AWS. I am available for full-time work as well as consulting engagements.

Location: East Coast USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, AWS, Go, Terraform, etc.

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: kumogumo@gmail.com

------
DerfNet
Location: St. Louis, Missouri

Remote: would prefer as an option not exclusively

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Javascript, JQuery, Magento, HTML/CSS, AJAX, web
APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, MySQL, SQLite, Photoshop, Illustrator,
Premiere, and so on

Résumé/CV: email

Email: asdfghjkl1 [at] protonmail (dot) com

I'm looking for a front end development role ideally working with Laravel. I
have back end experience as well, but prefer front end layout. I'd also be
happy doing design work in addition to development.

------
rement
Location: Virginia Beach, VA, United States

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Perl, SQL

\- Tools: Git, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite, WordPress, Jekyll, jQuery, jQuery
UI, Docker, Ansible, Selenium, PHPUnit, Jenkins, GitLab CI/CD, GitHub

\- OS: Fedora, CentOS, Ubuntu, Debian, Red Hat, macOS, MS Windows

Résumé/CV:
[https://tuckerchapman.com/tucker_chapman_resume.pdf](https://tuckerchapman.com/tucker_chapman_resume.pdf)

Email: tucker.r.chapman@gmail.com

~~~
rement
Portfolio: [https://tuckerchapman.com](https://tuckerchapman.com)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

I am not actively looking right now but available if there is something
interesting and challenging. Whether it is web development, automation or
scraping tools, blockchain based apps, blogging or CRO or anything else!

Take a look at my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

More importantly, visit my blog at
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

------
cyrilbenson47
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP (CI, Symfony, Laravel, Wordpress), JS (Angular, React, Vue,
NodeJS), Python (Django, Flask), Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/cyrilbensonyu](https://github.com/cyrilbensonyu),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyril-
yu-49769573/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyril-yu-49769573/)

Email: cyrilbenson47[at]gmail.com

------
ajblass000
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android (Java/Kotlin)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/10sNeVavaGHMKLwmMRNEqcwtheMD...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/10sNeVavaGHMKLwmMRNEqcwtheMDAJlSv/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ajblass.000@gmail.com

\---------------------------------------------------------

Junior Android developer searching for opportunities to work with exciting new
technologies and best industry practices.

------
hervan

      Location: Rio de Janeiro - Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (preferred)
      Technologies: JavaScript, React/Redux, TypeScript, CSS, Linux (bash) shell scripting, Node, PHP, C#, Ocaml, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, MSSQL, MongoDB
      GitHub: https://github.com/hervan/
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-g9zw0Qmnk2HTWMQ_i6cfgYlecjmQUkS
      Email: hervan@gmail.com

------
ahallock
Location: Cleveland, Ohio Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/skills: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Node.js, Elixir and Phoenix,
SQL and Postgres, Functional programming, Serverless Framework, REST API
design, Docker, Git and Github, HTML5, CSS, React, Hyperapp

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HwzXRctobAt6fJLq8feh4iDMah...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HwzXRctobAt6fJLq8feh4iDMah..).

Email: andrew.hallock@gmail.com

~~~
deedubaya
Your resume URL 404’s

~~~
ahallock
Thanks!

------
ranjanprj
Location:anywhere EU, currently Bangalore,India Remote:Yes Willing to
relocate:Yes Technologies:Java,Python,Postgresql,AWS,Kubernetes, ML,SAP Cloud
Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gXZIr6uCf1APntsGTQMVC4ayQ6-...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gXZIr6uCf1APntsGTQMVC4ayQ6-6zSeO/view?usp=drivesdk)
Email: ranjanprj@gmail.com

------
tradziej
Location: Poland, Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, React, Ember.js

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/fn3s82](https://goo.gl/fn3s82)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tradziej](https://github.com/tradziej)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term job.

------
mlin367
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: I don't mind

Willing to relocate: location dependent

Technologies: JavaScript ES6, HTML/CSS, React/Redux, Node.js, Express,
MySQL/PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Sass/Scss, jQuery, webpack, Bootstrap, Docker,
Babel, Git, AWS, socket.io

Résumé/CV: You can get from my personal website
[https://matthewlin.info/](https://matthewlin.info/)

Email: mlin36729@gmail.com

Interested in both Front End and Full Stack Roles!

------
griffinkelly
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (django), Matlab, Javascript (angular, react, vue,
jquery, node), Objective-C (iOS), Java(android), HTML, CSS, SQL, AWS,
Kubernetes (kops), Google Cloud,

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DqWS0FgM3r8vkKxllrFdgoP2J5c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DqWS0FgM3r8vkKxllrFdgoP2J5cOrtcH/view?usp=sharing)

Email: griffinkelly2013[at]gmail.com

------
victormier
8 years exp. | Full Stack Developer | Product Manager

Seeking mid-sized companies where I can contribute to a growing product.

Lived/worked in: SF, Barcelona, Denver, Berlin, a Camper Van

    
    
      Location: Barcelona, Spain
      Remote: YES. Would also consider not remote.
      Willing to relocate: Could talk about it.
      Technologies: Product, Javascript, Ruby, Rails, React, React Native.
      Résumé/CV: www.victormier.com
      Email: victormier@gmail.com

------
thekhatribharat
NB: I'm only looking for Solutions Consultant/Architect/Engineer and Developer
Advocate/Evangelist/Relations roles. Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, Linux, DPDK, Spark, Kafka, InfluxDB,
ReactJS, Golang, Python, OpenAI Gym, Blockchain, Ethereum, R3 Corda,
Hyperledger, Polkadot, Cosmos, ROS, WebRTC, Edge Computing, Reinforcement
Learning, Supervised Learning, Robotics.

Email: khatribox+HN at gmail.com

------
spartakos87
Location:Athens, Greece Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies:Python,Kotlin,Clojure,Haskell,Scala
Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/10pN_eCXWGbCRWlYTW78CxIeH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/10pN_eCXWGbCRWlYTW78CxIeHpb5fM4i_DGj8f6mE2ww/edit?usp=sharing)
Email:serepasf@gmail.com

------
harrygeez
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Remote: Would be nice

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Go, React, Node, GraphQL, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO_VxBSyaJXjqA8N-L](https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO_VxBSyaJXjqA8N-L)

Email: weijiangan@outlook.com

Full stack developer with an eye for good design/UX. I'm an independent and
fast learner. I also prefer to work on products rather than with clients.

------
sanspace
Location: Richmond, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: DevOps, AWS, Python, Selenium, C, Unix, Javscript

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/santhoshkumarsrinivasan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/santhoshkumarsrinivasan/)

Email: san@sanspace.in

Github: [https://github.com/sanspace](https://github.com/sanspace)

 __Will require VISA sponsorship

 __Not a citizen /GC holder

------
abrichr
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning, Web, Full Stack

Résumé/CV: [http://richardabrich.com/resume](http://richardabrich.com/resume)

Email: richard.abrich@gmail.com

I specialize in understanding customer problems, and solving those problems
with data via state-of-the-art machine learning techniques. Primarily looking
for consulting opportunities, but open to other arrangements for the right
fit.

------
barti_jurga
Frontend Developer with 2,5 years of experience with React

Location: Poland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not permanently, up to 6 months

Technologies: React, JS, ES6+, HTML, CSS, redux, redux-saga, styled-
components, Stylus, immutable

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=16an6gmX-
dq9VfCbQNjzxjRiC7q...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=16an6gmX-
dq9VfCbQNjzxjRiC7qA88niFDOD01IyrDtY)

Email: barti.jurga@gmail.com

Happy to answer all your questions :)

------
cnolden
Location: Salt Lake City, UT, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, AWS
(DevOps)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kEeFfK_YvQn0S3e0dnhvom2tic6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kEeFfK_YvQn0S3e0dnhvom2tic636qx5/view?usp=sharing)

Email: cody@nolden.me

\---

CTO at current startup, open to a new opportunity (software engineering and/or
management)

------
esamsonov
Experienced full-stack JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Location: Moscow, Russia;

Remote: I don‘t mind;

Willing to relocate: Yes, Netherlands;

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, React, AWS;

Website: [https://www.esamsonov.com](https://www.esamsonov.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
rbirchtree
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes

    
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, TX or CO
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, Python, MERN, VBS, VBA, SQL, a little Angular and TypeScript
    
      Résumé/CV: http://databirchtree.com/resume/rob_birch_resume.pdf
    
      Email: rob.w.birch@gmail.com
    
      Book a call: https://calendly.com/rbirchtree/15min?back=1

------
girzel
Location: Seattle

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Python, Lisp, OCaml

Interests: I'm only partially a programmer; otherwise I work in publishing.
I'm interested in digital publishing technologies, ebooks, online reading,
ways of using technology to drive interest in literature (translated
literature in particular, but either way). That's my prime interest, the tech
end of things would be a means to that goal.

Email: eric@ericabrahamsen.net

------
dublin
Location: Austin Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Only for exceptional
opportunity Technologies: Many, both software and hardware Resume/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/dubdublin](https://linkedin.com/in/dubdublin)
Experienced CTO for software and hardware startups looking for a new funded
team and company to work with.

------
donretag
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes, but only for companies with an existing remote practice

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Back-end developer with a ton of experience in Java, but have
done stuff in Python, Ruby and PHP in just the past couple of years. Expert
level in Elasticsearch and search relevancy.

Email: Not prepared for a job search currently and I have not created an
anonymous profile. Please respond here if there is even a slight interest.

~~~
doh
Hey,

We are DTLA based company hiring across the board
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19798601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19798601))
but more specifically we have a project around ES.

In short, we built a reverse search engine for audio-visual content (think of
it as google image search, just for video/music) and we would like to expand
it to a full text search.

If this is interesting to you, you can reach out to r@pex.com

------
amiga_500
Location: Montreal

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Java, Linux/Unix, Kdb, finance, distributed systems

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: bmf_job@yahoo.co.uk

Senior tech lead on low latency, high throughput, high availability systems.
Project lead on new business solutions directing globally distributed teams on
time and quality sensitive projects for a very large international investment
bank.

Looking for new and interesting opportunities. Very open-minded on the domain.

------
nyas
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Jupyter, Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, Selenium, BeautifulSoup,
Scikit-learn), SQL, C/C++

Resume: [http://amar.ai/assets/resume.pdf](http://amar.ai/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: contact at amar.ai

Spent last few years working on an award-winning healthcare startup, currently
looking for data analyst or junior data scientist opportunities.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Location: Miami

Remote: Yes, but onsite is fine

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Architect with frontend / backend experience in React, React
Native, NodeJS, Java and many more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QGCFQg1T_gH-0vby9q_ek_MAUfV...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QGCFQg1T_gH-0vby9q_ek_MAUfVpNvAa/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Inside of the Resume.

------
acetoxy

        Location: Iquitos, Peru / Medellín, Colombia
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: React, Redux, Node, webpack, Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix 
        Résumé/CV: email
        Email: andreas.alin@gmail.com
    

I have been working with code professionally since 2006, mostly at different
market sites in Sweden. React since 2014.

------
ari_zerner
Location: Traveling

Remote: Yes, required

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Strongest in Haskell; see resume for more. Interested in
learning Go, Rust, and/or Elixir.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/Ari-
Zerner/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf](https://github.com/Ari-
Zerner/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf)

Email: ari@zerner.com

------
sabado225
Location: new jersey, usa Remote: maybe

    
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies: python, sql  data science stack, some cool adtech targeting and signal processing (temperature) data in the past
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6373517_08172069_7887466
    
      Email: most convenient is khan.alistar@gmail.com

------
ciguy
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly.

Technologies: AWS, GCP, Azure, Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform, Jenkins,
CircleCI, Go, Python and Java. DevOps tools development and cloud automation.

I'm a very experienced DevOps/Automation engineer with experience in old
school stuff like Chef and Puppet as well as the latest containerized tooling
and architectures.

Resume available on request.

Email: morettirenaud@gmail.com

------
dvliman
Los Angeles or Remote

I am a senior backend engineer with experiences building backends. Built
messaging server, API services, etc. I look for simple solutions to complex
problems.

Skills: Java/Kotlin, Erlang, and some clojure, Postgres, Redis, Mongo, Nginx,
AWS

Email: limandavid@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/dvliman](https://github.com/dvliman)

------
fpotter
Location: Seattle

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C and Swift on iOS or macOS (~ 10 years experience)

Résumé/CV: [https://fpotter.org/about/](https://fpotter.org/about/)

Email: fpotter@gmail.com

Looking for iOS or Mac contract work. Currently working on my own macOS app.
Past work includes Facebook and various startups (some of which I founded).

------
mariocesar
Location: Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Docker, Ansible, JavaScript, ES6/7, MongoDB, React, Vue,
PostgreSQL, AWS, Django, aiohttp

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

Email: mariocesar@humanzilla.com

Years of experience: 10+

~~~
mariocesar
I'm looking for long term work, I have been working remotely and partially in-
location, I'm willing for relocating if the opportunity is great. You can get
an idea of my coding skills, by looking at my Github profile
[https://github.com/mariocesar](https://github.com/mariocesar), I often post
code snippets in
[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar)

# What is my stronger skill?

Django and python based projects. I have been working with Django so many
years that I know how to manage myself quickly to start and complete a project
quickly.

# What are the most recent skills that I'm excited right now?

aiohttp. I have been working doing "real-time" apps with node.js and switching
to aiohttp was a production high jump getting back to python to build these
apps with aiohttp. I also have enjoyed learning Vue to make large
applications, I still enjoy React however, the internals of Vue really clicks
with me.

# Somethings that made me happy recently?

My latest Recommendation in Linkedin.

------
akbarnama
Looking for maintenance work on Django platform or fixing performance issues
in wordpress blogs. I am available for 20 hours per week.

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Linux, Full-Stack, Django, React

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
bigyanshr
Location: Kathmandu, Nepal Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Microsoft Technologies(DOTNET and DOTNET Core, SQL Server), Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bigee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bigee/)
Email: bigyanshr [at] gmail.com

------
ptxds

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Yes, I have been working remotely for the past 3 years.
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: AWS, Javascript, React, GraphQL, Blockchain, SQL, NodeJS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M3RDQC8siBpcauFi-TEv48QUWRz9hN3P
      Email: ptxdas@gmail.com

~~~
runT1ME
just a heads up, your resume is a bit...confusing. Are you looking for a PM
position or as an engineer? I think 4 pages is too long as well, I'd try to
keep it between 1 and 2 pages.

------
undebuggable
Location: Berlin, DE

Remote: why not (never done though)

Willing to relocate: yes ― Wrocław, Katowice, Prague, Dresden, Leipzig,
Switzerland

Technologies: front end, full stack ― JavaScript, ECMAScript, TypeScript,
Python, Shell

Résumé/CV: [https://ow.cx](https://ow.cx), more on request ― please share the
URL to the job opening

Email: pawel@<domain-above>

------
avip
Remote: only

relocate: no

Technologies: mostly web backend python/node/C#/C++, vue on front, hobbyists
grade electronics with arduino/rpi. aws, gcp, firebase deployments, docker,
redis, serverless deployments, terraform, fairly proficient in Matlab,
scattered experience in data science. Learning elixir.

Email: admin@idonthaveaninterestinggithub.com

------
sashashakun
Location: Russia, Moscow

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, React, React Native, MobX,
Redux, HTML/CSS, also worked a bit with Kotlin, Ruby and PHP.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sashashakun/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sashashakun/)

Email: sashashakun@me.com

------
gdsdfe
Does this really work? Any success stories?

~~~
Eclyps
For what it's worth, I'm looking at this thread right now to see if anyone
lines up with the positions I'm looking to fill at my company.

------
EGreg
[https://qbix.com/resume.html](https://qbix.com/resume.html)

Location: NYC

Remote: YES please

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: See resume. HTML CSS JS PHP MySQL and much much more.

Resume/CV: [https://qbix.com/resume.html](https://qbix.com/resume.html)

Email: username greg at the domain qbix.com

------
itcheeze
Location: Norwalk, CT (open to NYC potentially)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Tech: C#, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Python, SQL Former Systems/Network engineer

Resume/CV: available on request, personal site:
[https://tylerrhodes.net](https://tylerrhodes.net)

Email: tylerlrhodes@gmail.com

Looking for SWE/SRE/DevOps but open to the right arrangement.

------
roybarberuk
o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based
in London(UK)

Previous work includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc Can design and
build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end functional code as
well as conversion optimisation / split AB testing.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or visit
[https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com)

Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Hourly: $70

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer. HTML/CSS/JS Sketch
branding and mobile design/dev

Résumé/CV: [https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com)

Email: hi@roybarber.com

o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o

------
thangalin
* Location: Victoria, BC

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: Java, C, web tech, PostgreSQL, Git, JIRA

* Résumé/CV: [https://dave.autonoma.ca/David_Jarvis.pdf](https://dave.autonoma.ca/David_Jarvis.pdf)

* Email: See Résumé

Looking for opportunities in the clean technology sector (such as solar, wind,
electric vehicles, and so forth).

------
sanazjamloo

      Location: Hayward, California, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Depends
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Ruby, Rails, MySQL, R, Tableau for data visualization. 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanazjamloo/
      Email: sanaz.jamloo@gmail.com

------
epark17

      Location: NYC, USA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node.js, Express, Git, Webpack, Babel, HTML, CSS, Sequelize, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/esther-s-park/
      Email: estherspark91@gmail.com

------
HarryPirate
Location: NYC, New York Remote: OK Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
React, Redux, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, React Native, Webpack, CSS
Email: troncosokristoffer@gmail.com Couple years of IT system administration
experience. Seeking junior/entry-level web dev role.

------
mcphail

      Location: Dallas, TX
      Remote: Preferably no, but open
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Product Manager - Office suite, SQL, Tableau, 
      Trackman
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryceam/
      Email: mcphail . career @ gmail . com

------
quinoutland
Location: San Jose, CA Remote: OK Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Django/Flask, Python, Vue, C/C++, Linux, NGINX, Apache Resume/CV:
[https://quinoutland.com](https://quinoutland.com) Email: qoutland@gmail.com

------
comoMagna
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes,

Technologies: C++, C, Java, x86 assembly, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-
Hajiyev-...](https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-Hajiyev-
Resume.pdf)

Email: osman.hajiyev@gmail.com

------
ahmedsliman

      Location: Egypt
      Remote: -
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP, MYSQL, Laravel, Codeigniter, JS, JQuery, Vue, Docker, AWS, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1b3CwelnTQuTQ2brjyfPVy_mmNr10hFvU
      Email:ahmedsliman@gmail.com

------
kbradero

      Location: Detroit Metro area, Mexico
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: linux kernel, uboot, UEFI, BIOS, python, PCIE,IoT, networking.
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/jagg-ix
      Email: jorge.garcia.gonzalez at gmail

------
gentlecoders
Location: Poland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python,
PostgreSql, React Résumé/CV: www.gentlecoders.com Email:
karol.wisniewski@gentlecoders.com

I would like to introduce You a group of skilled Web developers.

List of them can be found here: www.gentlecoders.com

------
raztogt21
Location: México

Remote: Yes, pref

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Frontend stack (Proficient at Vue)

Résumé/CV:Email: www.hectorpalomares.com

4+ years of experience focused on frontend development. I build most of my
projects using Vue, and currently learning React. I'm up for freelance work or
full-time remote positions.

------
chrispauley
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C/C++, JS (EmberJS, React, D3)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bSPdH2CG7jkp2cTMCsxW2fOGys...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bSPdH2CG7jkp2cTMCsxW2fOGysJm1wd-)

Email: See Resume

------
noopurshreyas
Location: San Francisco

Remote: OK

Role: UX/UI Designer

Portfolio/Resume: [http://www.noopurs.com](http://www.noopurs.com)

Email: noopurs91@gmail.com

Recently designed and launched: [https://Ohhi.me](https://Ohhi.me)

------
ankitvad
Looking for a Part-Time (20Hours/week) + Remote job in AI/NLP.

Location: Waterloo/Kitchener + Remote.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ML, NLP, IR, Deep Learning

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/jvooKP](http://goo.gl/jvooKP)

Email: Check Resume.

------
cjmoran
Location: Raleigh-Durham, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack modern JS. Node/express, React stack, several
databases.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/cjmoran-resume](http://tinyurl.com/cjmoran-
resume)

Email: see resume link

------
lormayna

      Location: Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No (except special case)
      Technologies: Security, Encrpytion, Penetration Testing, Networking, Python
      Résumé/CV: On demand
      Email: lormayna@gmail.com

------
anujmehta
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, RDBMS, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anujmehta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anujmehta/)

Email:anuj_mehta@hotmail.com

------
theWheez
Location: Salt Lake City, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Docker, AWS, Google Cloud, Android, Kotlin, Python,
Django, DRF, Postgres, MySQL, and more.

Résumé/CV: [https://caleb.dev](https://caleb.dev)

Email: mail at caleb.dev

------
kamiro
Senior iOS Engineer

Location: Madrid, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Europe

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Python, Elixir, C

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/kamiro](https://linkedin.com/in/kamiro)

Email: kamiro [at] gmail.com

------
mikeklaas
Data Architect/former founder/CTO expert in data, analytics, pipelines, ML

Location: SF Remote: perhaps Willing to relocate: no Technologies: anything
Email: mike.klaas at gmail

------
agrothberg
I really love this monthly thread and was wondering if anyone knows of any
thing else like it? i.e. some forum where people (esp in tech) looking for
jobs can post?

------
zenesque
Location: Chicago.

Remote: Yes.

Relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, MySQL, Redash, Zapier, Advanced marketing guru, Team and
project management, have managed and led small enterprises.

Resume/CV: On request.

Email: rgardner@industrialintel.co

------
nikivi
Location: Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/TS/Go

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

Email: In CV

------
gitgud
Remote developer in Adelaide, AUS

[https://benwinding.com](https://benwinding.com)

------
pictur
Location: Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.JS, Mithril, Flutter, Bootstrap 4, Docker, Kubernetes
(beginner level)

Email: iamaroott@gmail.com

------
orlandoMG
location: Mexico City

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: React, NodeJS, SQL , Mongo , Redis, Linux

Email: orlandomendozagarrido206@gmail.com

I am a passionate fullstack web developer looking for new opportunities . Able
to integrate into a fast paced environment and able to adapt to changes,new
technologies at a very fast pace.

------
space_zhuangzi
Bay Area

Soon to be new grad (Stanford).

I have a current offer for an SDE position at AWS.

Looking for learning opportunities with impact.

Reply with email for CV!

------
iamskog
Launch your iPhone app for $5k or less.

blitzapps.com

erik@blitzapps.com

Dallas, TX | Remote Only

iOS | iPhone | iPad | Xcode | Objective-C | Swift | php | MySQL

------
overthemoon
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: under the right circumstances

Technologies: React, Drupal, Bootstrap, Docker, AWS

email: stm.hull@gmail.com

------
theelous3
Location: Dublin, Ireland

    
    
      Remote:Yes
    
      Willing to relocate:No
    
      Technologies:python backender, postgresql, zmq, rabbit, celery, network protocols etc.
    
      Résumé/CV: can find my GitHub through my site, https://theelous3.net
    
      Email: embedded on site

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web & mobile software consultant

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\-----

Summary: Currently contracting but interested in seeing what's out there - I'm
a software consultant with 10+ years of experience who can take your web or
mobile project from concept to delivery. I've assisted well known global
companies like Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own commercially
successful apps and have a PhD from Edinburgh University so you can rely on me
to deliver high-quality solutions on schedule. I can take charge of
requirements gathering, design and development of apps, web services and MVPs
as well as giving recommendations on solution design, software architecture
and team workflow improvements.

\-----

Previous work experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript,
Python, PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, React,
WordPress, Django), mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova),
cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation
(performance, security & SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included developing a
system for subscription based payments and authoring a modern web best
practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 20K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

------
DonHopkins
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No, but traveling is ok.

Technologies: Unity3D, JavaScript, C#, Java, Objective C, C++, Lisp, Python,
PHP, JSON, node.js, Apache, Google Sheets, AWS, containers, networking,
databases, automation, content pipelines, full stack development, and learning
anything necessary. Experienced generalist, always diving deep into new
technologies and large code bases.

Résumé/CV: [https://medium.com/@donhopkins/don-hopkins-
resume-93defe4842...](https://medium.com/@donhopkins/don-hopkins-
resume-93defe4842ac)

Portfolio: [https://medium.com/@donhopkins/don-hopkins-
portfolio-25eee36...](https://medium.com/@donhopkins/don-hopkins-
portfolio-25eee36790d8)

Email: don@donhopkins.com

Goals:

Developing and applying UnityJS, an open source Unity3D C#/JavaScript bridge
for rapidly developing and deploying dynamically extensible cross platform
Unity3D apps programmed in JavaScript, and efficiently integrating Unity3D
with off-the-shelf and bespoke web technologies and services.

Seeking to collaborate with people who can see and benefit from the obvious
and subtle applications to rapid prototyping, exploratory iterative
development, interactive debugging, live programming, deeply integrating web
technologies and JSON with Unity3D, scriptable VR and AR platforms, and
delivering open-ended extensible 3D browser-like applications on WebGL, mobile
and desktop platforms.

I've been developing and supporting the open source UnityJS core by
integrating both popular free Unity and JavaScript libraries (i.e. JSONDotNet,
LeanTween, TextMesh Pro, UnityGLTF, SocketIO networking, Ace code editor, d3
visualization library, etc) and proprietary libraries and extensions (i.e.
JauntVR SDK, MapBox SDK, your own SDK, or bespoke code that I develop), so
they can all be easily and efficiently scripted and orchestrated together in
JavaScript.

So far I've applied UnityJS to JauntVR's panoramic VR video player on Android,
WovenAR's scriptable AR platform on iOS, and ReasonStreet's interactive
financial data driven visualization system on WebGL, and I'm looking for other
interesting people to work with on exciting and fitting applications for
UnityJS!

[https://github.com/SimHacker/UnityJS](https://github.com/SimHacker/UnityJS)

[https://github.com/SimHacker/UnityJS/blob/master/doc/Anatomy...](https://github.com/SimHacker/UnityJS/blob/master/doc/Anatomy.txt)

------
azdev

      Location: Michigan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP / Laravel
      Résumé/CV: JakeOcean.com
      Email: mail@Jakeocean.com
    

Experienced Laravel developer. Spent the last few years working on IOT systems
for a Fortune 500 Company.

